# Bootie mini knitalong



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

This is for all those who have asked for another knitalong and the pattern for this bootie , I think I'm about ready to share this one , I have to say it was 5 years ago when I first made this and my scribbles of how I did it are just that scribbles, so I apologise now in advance if there are any mistakes I usually like to knit my ideas a few times before sharing just so I know they really do work but as a few people are eager to get started with new grand babies arriving I'll give it a go , I have checked and double checked so fingers crossed it's ready to share , the front part is a bit fiddly but I ve made it as easy as possible 

You will need size 3.75mm (US 5) needles and dk yarn which will get you a size 3 1/2 inch bootie size 3-6month , if you want a smaller bootie just go down a needle size , 3 different colours of yarn just small amounts if just making bootie and a larger amount of colour C if you are going to make a matching hat or more if you want to add a pair of mittens to the set I have an easy baby mitten pattern that I'll add to the end right let's get started on the first part of this knitalong , second part to follow tomorrow, so if anyone wants to join in please come along and join in with the fun and show pictures of your progression 

Cast on 26 sts with colour A and knit one row 

Row 1 Kfb, k10, kfb x 3, k10, kfb , k1 (31sts) 
Row 2 and all evens knit 
Row 3 k1, kfb, k10, kfb, k1, kfb, k2, kfb, k10, kfb, k2 (36sts) 
Row 5 k2, kfb, k10, kfb, k3, kfb , k3, kfb, k10, kfb, k3 (41 sts ) 
Row 7 k3, kfb, k10, kfb, k4, kfb, k5, kfb, k10, kfb, k4, ( 46sts ) 
Row 9 k4, kfb, k10, kfb, k6, kfb, k6, kfb, k10, kfb, k5 (51 sts )


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

where is the rest of the pattern or am i missing something. oops, sorry, do we get the rest at a later date.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sylviaelliott said:


> where is the rest of the pattern or am i missing something


It's a knitalong so the next part will be tomorrow


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

I love these and thank you for the pattern. Sadly I have no babies who need booties. Can the pattern be up-sized for adults?


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for offering this knit along. Your pattern is super cute and I will be following your knit along.


----------



## Nonalehm (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you. think I will try.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks so much Sonja! I don't have that furry snow flake yarn that you used. 

What is the name of they furry yarn you used? 
Can I substitute with white 'fun fur' yarn?

Very excited to get started on this bootie pattern. Thanks again. Yona


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's a knitalong so the next part will be tomorrow


Thanks. I havent done one before - hence ignorance ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

yona said:


> Thanks so much Sonja! I don't have that furry snow flake yarn that you used.
> 
> What is the name of they furry yarn you used?
> Can I substitute with white 'fun fur' yarn?
> ...


Hello Yona and glad you could join , the furry yarn I used is called snowflake but any fun yarn should do , or if you look closely at the pink booties I just used Dk yarn 
And congratulations on your new granddaughter


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Sonja, I am expecting to make both. GD is still in hospital, a very alert nurse suggested she might be 'tongue tied' so not released and has an appt to see Ent MD this afternoon. I hope that what ever he does is not painful????


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

yona said:


> Thank you Sonja, I am expecting to make both. GD is still in hospital, a very alert nurse suggested she might be 'tongue tied' so not released and has an appt to see Ent MD this afternoon. I hope that what ever he does is not painful????


I know others whose babies were tongue tied .... a quick release of the muscle(?)/ligament(?)/tendon(?) was all they needed 
to do ... can't be more painful than a circumcision ... and the results are good.

Congratulations and best of luck to the whole family.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Sonja.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh yes Sonja I will give this a go, have been admiring your pictures of these booties.
Thank you for another great KAL.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Just found this . Thank you . Off to find wool and needles


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Perfect timing, thank you!!!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

thank you.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

These are so cute. Thanks for the KAL Sonja. I’ll be watching, I’m frantically try to finish a baby blanket but I’ll be joining as soon as I can ????


----------



## Hazel africa (Jul 10, 2018)

Just finished a cot blanket and elephant lovey, these will go great with them,
Thank you


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you Sonja????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sylviaelliott said:


> Thanks. I havent done one before - hence ignorance ????


I should have said it's my version of a knitalong ???? I've done 5 so far , as this is only a small item I called it a mini knitalong ,


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonja have just done your first lot of instructions thank you easy so far.
I see we need 8 buttons, might get creative and crochet some as cannot find any appropriate in my collection.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Oh yes Sonja I will give this a go, have been admiring your pictures of these booties.
> Thank you for another great KAL.


Glad to have you join in Fan, the bootie is fairly straightforward , it's just the front part that's a little fiddly ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Sonja have just done your first lot of instructions thank you easy so far.
> I see we need 8 buttons, might get creative and crochet some as cannot find any appropriate in my collection.


Oops I forgot the buttons , I was that worried that my big long message would disappear before i had a chance to get it all wrote down , sorry , if you havent got 8 maybe just 4 slightly larger ones, 2 placed in the middle rather than 2 at the top and 2 at the bottom


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oops I forgot the buttons , I was that worried that my big long message would disappear before i had a chance to get it all wrote down , sorry , if you havent got 8 maybe just 4 slightly larger ones, 2 placed in the middle rather than 2 at the top and 2 at the bottom


Thank you will definitely find something which will work well. I am up for the challenge.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Count me in but I still need to go out tomorrow morning to get the yarn.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Sonja, You say to use DK yarn. I think I have some Caron Simply Soft ... will that be too soft? Your booties look so sturdy standing up.
Also, I had asked on a previous post ... what are you using to ‘tie’ the buttons?


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Sonja, You say to use DK yarn. I think I have some Caron Simply Soft ... will that be too soft? Your booties look so sturdy standing up.
Also, I had asked on a previous post ... what are you using to ‘tie’ the buttons?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

shoppingwithsunshine said:


> Just found this . Thank you . Off to find wool and needles


Glad you could join us


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Magna84 said:


> Perfect timing, thank you!!!


You are welcome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hazel africa said:


> Just finished a cot blanket and elephant lovey, these will go great with them,
> Thank you


You are welcome , look forward to seeing what you make


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Thank you Sonja????????


You are welcome Susan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

patocenizo said:


> Count me in but I still need to go out tomorrow morning to get the yarn.


Glad you can join us


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mathrox said:


> Sonja, You say to use DK yarn. I think I have some Caron Simply Soft ... will that be too soft? Your booties look so sturdy standing up.
> Also, I had asked on a previous post ... what are you using to 'tie' the buttons?


It should be ok to use , the yarn I used is very soft yarn too , the bootie just seems to stand up straight because of the way it's made, The only thought I have on caron simply soft yarn is that your booties might turn out slightly bigger , 
I just used the same yarn for the buttons ,


----------



## greennana (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Wonderful! I love your little booties.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PART 2 
Good morning from a very cold snowy North Yorkshire, now for part 2 of the bootie you should now have 10 rows on your bootie and have ended on a knit row , not sure I made that clear enough in my first instructions , you now will be knitting in stocking stitch which is knit 1 row , purl one row 

Change to colour B stocking stitch 2 rows 
Back to colour A stocking stitch 2 rows 
Change to colour C and stocking stitch 4 rows 
All in 8 rows ending on a purl row 

Shape front 
Still in colour C 
Row 1 k29, SKP( sl1, k1, pass sl st over ) turn
Row 2 , Sl1, p7, p2tog, turn 
Row 3 Sl 1, k7 , SKP, turn 
Row 4 Sl1, p7 , p2tog turn 
Repeat rows 3 and 4 , 5 times you should have 37 sts remaining on needles 
Next row Sl1, k7, SKP, knit to end of row 
Next row purl 21 , p2tog , purl to end of row ( 35 sts)

Sorry not very good pictures but its middle of winter here and gets dark very early


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maureen Therese said:


> Wonderful! I love your little booties.


Welcome I've just posted part 2 so hopefully will start to see pictures of how people are getting on , it will be great to see the colour choices made


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

What cute little booties!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm going to join as soon as I finish the book I'm reading...only 3 chapters to go! Thank you for this KAL.


----------



## pat hou (Oct 23, 2018)

Thank you so so much for your generosity in sharing this pattern.
God bless


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your pattern through a knit along.


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

Thank You! Love it!


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

I’m in! Thank you!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you for all of your hard work writing this pattern for us :sm24:


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

Nilda muniz said:


> Thank you so much for offering this knit along. Your pattern is super cute and I will be following your knit along.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank u. Took pics from my tablet with my phone and started a new notebook. Can't wait to get started. Thanks again!


----------



## bizzle (Sep 12, 2017)

Yay! I'm just finishing a baby blanket so these will be a perfect accompaniment. Thanks for the fun!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pat hou said:


> Thank you so so much for your generosity in sharing this pattern.
> God bless


You are welcome , hope you join in and show us what you make ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rowesmary said:


> I'm in! Thank you!


Hello Rowesmary glad you are joining in


----------



## SharonHal (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank you so much for doing this KAL. They are beautiful and I can't wait to finish.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Love the knitalong thank you????????????


----------



## sgvw77b (Apr 3, 2017)

Thank you, Sonja. I sure am enjoying your KAL. Here is my bootie so far.
Beverly


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I will try to make the booties thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

SharonHal said:


> Thank you so much for doing this KAL. They are beautiful and I can't wait to finish.


Thank you , glad you are enjoying it ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sgvw77b said:


> Thank you, Sonja. I sure am enjoying your KAL. Here is my bootie so far.
> Beverly


It looks great Beverley , I like your colour choice


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

glnwhi said:


> I will try to make the booties thank you.


You are welcome , any questions please just ask ,


----------



## Knitting Nana 2 (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in! Loved the last one!


----------



## rosieree (Nov 2, 2019)

I was told I was tongue tied when I was born, they clipped it. I'm now 82. I do have the gift of gab and yes I kissed the Blarney stone in Ireland.


----------



## rosieree (Nov 2, 2019)

sorry I replied to wrong msg. I love the looks of the bootie. Will copy pattern.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Knitting Nana 2 said:


> I am in! Loved the last one!


Welcome


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonja I am just using 2 colours to go with some pants I am making, I think it will look ok.
It’s very bright yellow with orange striping so whichever child wears it will been easily seen lol!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

rosieree said:


> sorry I replied to wrong msg. I love the looks of the bootie. Will copy pattern.


That's ok I understood who the message was for , I've kissed the blarney stone too ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Progress so far, this is so cool seeing the shape emerge, photo does not do it justice.


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

This is my day 2. I love these. Thank you!



Swedenme said:


> This is for all those who have asked for another knitalong and the pattern for this bootie , I think I'm about ready to share this one , I have to say it was 5 years ago when I first made this and my scribbles of how I did it are just that scribbles, so I apologise now in advance if there are any mistakes I usually like to knit my ideas a few times before sharing just so I know they really do work but as a few people are eager to get started with new grand babies arriving I'll give it a go , I have checked and double checked so fingers crossed it's ready to share , the front part is a bit fiddly but I ve made it as easy as possible
> 
> You will need size 3.75mm (US 5) needles and dk yarn which will get you a size 3 1/2 inch bootie size 3-6month , if you want a smaller bootie just go down a needle size , 3 different colours of yarn just small amounts if just making bootie and a larger amount of colour C if you are going to make a matching hat or more if you want to add a pair of mittens to the set I have an easy baby mitten pattern that I'll add to the end right let's get started on the first part of this knitalong , second part to follow tomorrow, so if anyone wants to join in please come along and join in with the fun and show pictures of your progression
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Progress so far, this is so cool seeing the shape emerge, photo does not do it justice.


That is pretty Fan , I wondered about the colours , but I like them together , nice and cheerful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JoLink said:


> This is my day 2. I love these. Thank you!


Another beautiful bootie emerging , this is the fun part of a knitalong seeing everyones different choices , same pattern but completely different items


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks so much for this cute cute pattern. I am making mine in tandem. (Avoiding the second sock syndrome). And very similar yarn to yours.


----------



## rosieree (Nov 2, 2019)

Swedenme said:


> This is for all those who have asked for another knitalong and the pattern for this bootie , I think I'm about ready to share this one , I have to say it was 5 years ago when I first made this and my scribbles of how I did it are just that scribbles, so I apologise now in advance if there are any mistakes I usually like to knit my ideas a few times before sharing just so I know they really do work but as a few people are eager to get started with new grand babies arriving I'll give it a go , I have checked and double checked so fingers crossed it's ready to share , the front part is a bit fiddly but I ve made it as easy as possible
> 
> You will need size 3.75mm (US 5) needles and dk yarn which will get you a size 3 1/2 inch bootie size 3-6month , if you want a smaller bootie just go down a needle size , 3 different colours of yarn just small amounts if just making bootie and a larger amount of colour C if you are going to make a matching hat or more if you want to add a pair of mittens to the set I have an easy baby mitten pattern that I'll add to the end right let's get started on the first part of this knitalong , second part to follow tomorrow, so if anyone wants to join in please come along and join in with the fun and show pictures of your progression
> 
> ...


----------



## rosieree (Nov 2, 2019)

Swedenme said:


> Welcome


okay I see the pictures Some on different needles i.e. circular etc. tnx.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is pretty Fan , I wondered about the colours , but I like them together , nice and cheerful


I have some cute duck buttons to put on my pants project which are bright yellow with orange beaks, so coordinated the yarn to match. 
I am not a yellow or orange fan but for a child it works well. Thanks for your encouragement, great seeing what everyone is making.


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks. I might join in too. My daughter's friend has just had a baby boy. It's really hot here at the moment so I have a bit of time to knit them before our winter down under.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

No babies in sight but these are really cute and i have tons of baby yarn. So I want to join, too. Hope i can get them set up tonight and be ready for the next set tomorrow.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I see you are using circular needles, can I use straight needles?

And thank you for taking the time and care to write this pattern and share it, I am very grateful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

rosieree said:


> okay I see the pictures Some on different needles i.e. circular etc. tnx.


The booties are knit flat so you can use straight needles if that's your preference , I just use circular needles for all my knitting as I'm more comfortable with them ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Deb Hjelseth said:


> Thanks so much for this cute cute pattern. I am making mine in tandem. (Avoiding the second sock syndrome). And very similar yarn to yours.


Looking good so far ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nanna caz said:


> Thanks. I might join in too. My daughter's friend has just had a baby boy. It's really hot here at the moment so I have a bit of time to knit them before our winter down under.


A bit of heat would go nice here at the moment as we are having a reall freezing cold spell , - 7c at the moment will get colder as the night goes on


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> No babies in sight but these are really cute and i have tons of baby yarn. So I want to join, too. Hope i can get them set up tonight and be ready for the next set tomorrow.


Lovely to have lots of choice , will be interesting to see what colours you choose


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I see you are using circular needles, can I use straight needles?
> 
> And thank you for taking the time and care to write this pattern and share it, I am very grateful.


Yes the bootie is knit flat I just prefer to use circular needles


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

I sent this out before but I don’t see it here so I am going to try again.

Here is the yarn I have .... 3 skeins of each. 50 grams, 85m/92.9yds, 100% acrylic.
Could be a worsted, a DK, a sport yarn ... too thick for fingering.
Pencil is placed for some size comparison; for a frame of reference .... all I could think of using. 
My worsted yarns are either the same as this or thicker. My sport yarns seem the same or thinner. I don’t have any DK in my stash except it might be among the unlabeled yarns.
I guess needle size will depend on the swatch ...

I am thinking of making the booties in a variegated yarn ... not switching for stripes. Just don’t want to deal with joining yarns on my first try to get the shape correct.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Was sitting here wondering what yarn I needed...happens that I have quite a bit of sock yarn (mainly merino blend). YAY! :sm24:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Sonja, what a wonderful pattern so far. I finished making a pair, so this lovely project will have the completed pair done. I don't have a picture to post yet, b/c I am waiting for my new cell phone to arrive early next week. Unless I find my old digital camera, charge it up, if I find the cord and take pix with that. I'm using the same colors as yours as I love the colors you chose. 

Thanks for your words of support regarding my newborn GD. My daughter and SIL took her straight from the hospital where she was born, to an ENT doctor who did the procedure and baby was able to nurse right away after that. 

Thank you so much for sharing this gorgeous pattern and your talent!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

yona said:


> Sonja, what a wonderful pattern so far. I finished making a pair, so this lovely project will have the completed pair done. I don't have a picture to post yet, b/c I am waiting for my new cell phone to arrive early next week. Unless I find my old digital camera, charge it up, if I find the cord and take pix with that. I'm using the same colors as yours as I love the colors you chose.
> 
> Thanks for your words of support regarding my newborn GD. My daughter and SIL took her straight from the hospital where she was born, to an ENT doctor who did the procedure and baby was able to nurse right away after that.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing this gorgeous pattern and your talent!


That is great news Yona , I'm glad she is now able to nurse with no problems


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you. Your booties are so adorable. I can't wait to get started.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh, I see I am at least 2 days behind! These are adorable, and I will fish out some DK yarn and needles in the next day or two. What fun!


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

mathrox said:


> I sent this out before but I don't see it here so I am going to try again.
> 
> Here is the yarn I have .... 3 skeins of each. 50 grams, 85m/92.9yds, 100% acrylic.
> Could be a worsted, a DK, a sport yarn ... too thick for fingering.
> ...


Just realized that this was posted in the wrong thread ... don't know how that happened. I was supposed to post it elsewhere ... which I later did.
Apologies.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Yona, 
Wonderful news about your granddaughter ... it is so hard to think about babies having to undergo ‘procedures’.
So happy everything worked out so well.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

I am late to the show and am just starting. I looked at part 2, and as a fairly new knitter, I have a question:
When you say to work the colors in stocking stitch for 2 rows, 2 rows, 4 rows ... how are you determining a row? 
Is it the combination of one row of knit and one row of purl to make a row of stockinette? Or is a row of knit and a row of purl equal to the two rows? 
Seems like such a stupid question but I really want to work this correctly.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

mathrox said:


> Yona,
> Wonderful news about your granddaughter ... it is so hard to think about babies having to undergo 'procedures'.
> So happy everything worked out so well.


Thank you Mathrox. I was besides myself all day Friday, felt so helpless b/c I can't go over to help in any way b/c of the pandemic and this is a newborn, just one day old. I just prayed hard.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

mathrox said:


> I am late to the show and am just starting. I looked at part 2, and as a fairly new knitter, I have a question:
> When you say to work the colors in stocking stitch for 2 rows, 2 rows, 4 rows ... how are you determining a row?
> Is it the combination of one row of knit and one row of purl to make a row of stockinette? Or is a row of knit and a row of purl equal to the two rows?
> Seems like such a stupid question but I really want to work this correctly.


It's not a stupid question at all. It's one knit row, one purl row by itself; NOT a combination of one row of knit and one row of purl to make a row of stockinette. I hope I've explained it ok.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm so late again, I must go look through my stash I don't think I've got any DK mostly fingering weight but think 2 strands would be to thick ....i will go search 

Thank you for sharing


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

yona said:


> Thank you Mathrox. I was besides myself all day Friday, felt so helpless b/c I can't go over to help in any way b/c of the pandemic and this is a newborn, just one day old. I just prayed hard.


My grandson was born 5 weeks early ... was in the NICU for 10 days ... had a weak suck reflex ... so I know how scary it all is. We didn't have COVID in the world yet but we weren't allowed to visit the NICU for days. Only because he was the only baby in there were we allowed to stand outside the regular nursery and my daughter brought him out of the NICU so we could see him. Only once. He is past two now and fine ... but we watched him carefully for that first year. And he wasn't THAT early and weighed over 5 pounds. Still, when it's yours ........
So I understand that fear.

I am just so glad this was a minor 'set-back' for your new granddaughter ... be glad that you can video chat or FaceTime ... a few years ago, this technology would not have been available. This is how we visit our grandkids, now.

Wishing all of you the best of luck and much good health and happiness.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I have just started and have another question please.
After row 9 should I knit a row like I did all even rows until then before I change colour?
Thanks.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks Sonja, hope to join in soon ) Sue.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks Sonja, hope to join in soon ) Sue.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Sjlegrandma, 
I was wondering, too ... but in the notes at the beginning of Part 2, Sonja says that part 1 should have 10 rows. After cast on, we did a knit row followed by rows 1-9. Thats 10 rows ... so I don’t think we do a last knit row. Plus she said we end on a knit row ... which would be the next row, row 10.
And after you switch colors, you start with a knit row followed by a purl row to get the stockinette .... 
at least that’s how I am interpreting it.

We will have to wait for Sonja to confirm.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you for starting another KAL. You are so kind to do this, and they always lift my soul.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

mathrox said:


> Sjlegrandma,
> I was wondering, too ... but in the notes at the beginning of Part 2, Sonja says that part 1 should have 10 rows. After cast on, we did a knit row followed by rows 1-9. Thats 10 rows ... so I don't think we do a last knit row. Plus she said we end on a knit row ... which would be the next row, row 10.
> And after you switch colors, you start with a knit row followed by a purl row to get the stockinette ....
> at least that's how I am interpreting it.
> ...


This is how I have done it and it looks right when you see the photo of bootie.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

mathrox said:


> Sjlegrandma,
> I was wondering, too ... but in the notes at the beginning of Part 2, Sonja says that part 1 should have 10 rows. After cast on, we did a knit row followed by rows 1-9. Thats 10 rows ... so I don't think we do a last knit row. Plus she said we end on a knit row ... which would be the next row, row 10.
> And after you switch colors, you start with a knit row followed by a purl row to get the stockinette ....
> at least that's how I am interpreting it.
> ...


Thanks for that. I thought not be wanted to be sure. I will keep going tonight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mathrox said:


> I am late to the show and am just starting. I looked at part 2, and as a fairly new knitter, I have a question:
> When you say to work the colors in stocking stitch for 2 rows, 2 rows, 4 rows ... how are you determining a row?
> Is it the combination of one row of knit and one row of purl to make a row of stockinette? Or is a row of knit and a row of purl equal to the two rows?
> Seems like such a stupid question but I really want to work this correctly.


Like Yona said not a silly question at all , its 1 knit row, then 1 purl row equals stocking stitch for 2 rows


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

yona said:


> Thank you Mathrox. I was besides myself all day Friday, felt so helpless b/c I can't go over to help in any way b/c of the pandemic and this is a newborn, just one day old. I just prayed hard.


We are in the same situation ,no visits as we are in lockdown , Annabelle the smaller of my twin granddaughters was not feeding well and not growing like her sister but thankfully with the help of the doctor and some medication she has started to gain weight and hopefully catch up to her sister soon , Thank goodness for technology , plenty of pictures and videos, they have just started smiling ???? not the same as a real cuddle but better than nothing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I have just started and have another question please.
> After row 9 should I knit a row like I did all even rows until then before I change colour?
> Thanks.


Yes you should knit a row , when you get to part 2 there is a reminder to knit row 10


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lexiemae said:


> Thanks Sonja, hope to join in soon ) Sue.


You are welcome Sue


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mathrox said:


> Sjlegrandma,
> I was wondering, too ... but in the notes at the beginning of Part 2, Sonja says that part 1 should have 10 rows. After cast on, we did a knit row followed by rows 1-9. Thats 10 rows ... so I don't think we do a last knit row. Plus she said we end on a knit row ... which would be the next row, row 10.
> And after you switch colors, you start with a knit row followed by a purl row to get the stockinette ....
> at least that's how I am interpreting it.
> ...


Sorry for the confusion I should have been more precise but sometimes if I take to long to write out all the instructions my whole post just disappears and I have to start over completely ,

The row after cast on does not count as one of the 10 rows , start counting from row 1 , each odd row is an increase row and is followed by an even row were you just knit the row , so after row 9 which is an increase row you need to do a knit row which will be row 10


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PART3
Part 3 is a very easy easy part for me to write out thank goodness 

You should have 35sts on your needles and have finished part 2 on a purl row 
So now starting with a knit row you continue in stocking stitch ( knit 1 row , purl 1 row ,) for 2 inches (5cm) 
Ending with a purl row 
On this last purl row you will Purl 15 , sts cast off 5 sts , purl 15 sts , you will now have 15st either side of your cast off sts
You will now need to put your stitches on 2 seperate stitch holders


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm writing a second post to give you some choices for different style options for the bootie , something to consider for a next time maybe 

You could now just purl straight across the last row , add 2 rows of another colour or fun yarn , cast off , sew up seams and have cute little bootie 

If you want you could just now knit a ribbed cuff , 1x1 or 2x2 of 3 inches sew the seams up fold the cuff over and you will have a perfectly cute little bootie of a different style , 

Choices are yours to make and there are so many different possibilities , I'm working on a totally different idea at the moment already had to frog once because it didnt look right but will share the option when I get it finished 
This bootie knitalong could go on a while ????


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Just a quick question. Do you measure the 5cm stocking stitch as from where the grey started or add 5cm from where you stopped yesterday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

marinda said:


> Just a quick question. Do you measure the 5cm stocking stitch as from where the grey started or add 5cm from where you stopped yesterday.


Add the 5 cm from were you stopped yesterday, you are knitting the leg/ cuff part


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

I am just going to knit the booties now. Where do I find the pattern? Do you send it out everyday on kp. I have never done a knit along before. Thank you so much.


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Where do I get the e-mail to do the knit along? Thanks


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

charlie said:


> I am just going to knit the booties now. Where do I find the pattern? Do you send it out everyday on kp. I have never done a knit along before. Thank you so much.


This is just my fun version of a knitalong so just go to the first page of this topic and you will see the first part there , then just follow through the pages and you will find part 2 and 3 as you knit along , any questions just ask and I'll always try to help if I can

Sonja


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Is there one more part?


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks..booties are really cute.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I originally missed this. I will have to make these.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mathrox said:


> Is there one more part?


Yes the front part which will be tomorrow


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> PART3
> Part 3 is a very easy easy part for me to write out thank goodness
> You will now need to put your stitches on 2 seperate stitch holders


Noted that you specify 2 separate stitch holders, but your photo shows only 1. Do we need two for the next step?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ellie RD said:


> Noted that you specify 2 separate stitch holders, but your photo shows only 1. Do we need two for the next step?


I actually didnt use any stitch holders instead I used 2 sets of circular needles ,, but the only way I could simplify it down so I could show people with pictures what I actually did was to use stitch holders 2 are needed as I decided to do one side at a time , , I used one in the picture just so people would see that the cast off sts were in the middle


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I actually didnt use any stitch holders instead I used 2 sets of circular needles ,, but the only way I could simplify it down so I could show people with pictures what I actually did was to use stitch holders 2 are needed as I decided to do one side at a time , , I used one in the picture just so people would see that the cast off sts were in the middle


Thanks for the clarification and for providing this fun project! I need to go back and find all of your other knitalongs!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ellie RD said:


> Thanks for the clarification and for providing this fun project! I need to go back and find all of your other knitalongs!


https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-600096-1.html 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-606720-1.html 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-611201-1.html 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-624413-1.html 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-655768-1.html


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-600096-1.html
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-606720-1.html
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-611201-1.html
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-624413.html
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-655768-1.html


Wow, you are quick! I will add these to My Pages so I can refer to them in the future!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ellie RD said:


> Wow, you are quick! I will add these to My Pages so I can refer to them in the future!


Double check the fourth one down as I missed a bit out and you have copied it before I corrected my mistake


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Finished part 3, here is a progress photo with buttons I will add.
The pants I am knitting to compliment have duck buttons on them also, and I found these smaller ones to go on the booties.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished part 3, here is a progress photo with buttons I will add.
> The pants I am knitting to compliment have duck buttons on them also, and I found these smaller ones to go on the booties.


Adorable!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> Adorable!!!


Thank you am really enjoying this knitalong.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Finished part 3, here is a progress photo with buttons I will add.
> The pants I am knitting to compliment have duck buttons on them also, and I found these smaller ones to go on the booties.


They look really cute Fan , think I can see that colour combination coming into use for Easter ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look really cute Fan , think I can see that colour combination coming into use for Easter ????


Oh yes that's a great idea, the colours would be perfect for Easter time.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished part 3, here is a progress photo with buttons I will add.
> The pants I am knitting to compliment have duck buttons on them also, and I found these smaller ones to go on the booties.


Wow, your booties looks so cute in this color combination, and love the buttons too. You mentioned pants w/duck pattern, can you share the pattern source please? Yona


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

yona said:


> Wow, your booties looks so cute in this color combination, and love the buttons too. You mentioned pants w/duck pattern, can you share the pattern source please? Yona


It is another of Sonja's knitalong projects, I adapted from her basic pinafore pattern and added legs to it. 
The ducks are buttons.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> This is for all those who have asked for another knitalong and the pattern for this bootie , I think I'm about ready to share this one , I have to say it was 5 years ago when I first made this and my scribbles of how I did it are just that scribbles, so I apologise now in advance if there are any mistakes I usually like to knit my ideas a few times before sharing just so I know they really do work but as a few people are eager to get started with new grand babies arriving I'll give it a go , I have checked and double checked so fingers crossed it's ready to share , the front part is a bit fiddly but I ve made it as easy as possible
> 
> You will need size 3.75mm (US 5) needles and dk yarn which will get you a size 3 1/2 inch bootie size 3-6month , if you want a smaller bootie just go down a needle size , 3 different colours of yarn just small amounts if just making bootie and a larger amount of colour C if you are going to make a matching hat or more if you want to add a pair of mittens to the set I have an easy baby mitten pattern that I'll add to the end right let's get started on the first part of this knitalong , second part to follow tomorrow, so if anyone wants to join in please come along and join in with the fun and show pictures of your progression
> 
> ...


Has the next part come out?


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

just found this and am following....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Donnathomp said:


> Has the next part come out?


I've done 3 parts so far , First part is on page 1 of this topic and if you continue reading and knitting along you will come to the second part then the third part


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've done 3 parts so far , First part is on page 1 of this topic and if you continue reading and knitting along you will come to the second part then the third part


Ok thank you! I thought it was on separate posts. This is great.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

I am planning to type it into a single post for convenience, when we are all done .... if that is okay with you, Sonja.
Just for the convenience of future makers .... but only with your permission.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Duplicate post.


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

Is parat 3 the end of this knitalong. i have not started yet and was just trying to sortout each session.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Swedenme!!!
Thank you! This is so generous to work this and have us follow. I'm going to love making this. Not many booties stay on a baby's foot, and I think I've been told this style stays on.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

cleantea said:


> Is parat 3 the end of this knitalong. i have not started yet and was just trying to sortout each session.


Do you know what page part 2 and 3 are on?


----------



## DivaDee (Jan 21, 2011)

go to the beginning of the message.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Fan said:


> It is another of Sonja's knitalong projects, I adapted from her basic pinafore pattern and added legs to it.
> The ducks are buttons.


Oh, ok..... I thought you had a 'duck' pattern pants. Thanks!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mathrox said:


> I am planning to type it into a single post for convenience, when we are all done .... if that is okay with you, Sonja.
> Just for the convenience of future makers .... but only with your permission.


Please dont post my pattern all in one post , this is a knitalong topic , were if someone wants to join in , read along and knit they can , if I had wanted the pattern all in one post I could have done that myself


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Donnathomp said:


> Do you know what page part 2 and 3 are on?


This is a knitalong topic , so if you go to page one you will find part one and then as you knitalong and read on you will find the other parts .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Chemchic said:


> Swedenme!!!
> Thank you! This is so generous to work this and have us follow. I'm going to love making this. Not many booties stay on a baby's foot, and I think I've been told this style stays on.


You are welcome


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Swedenme said:


> Please dont post my pattern all in one post , this is a knitalong topic , were if someone wants to join in , read along and knit they can , if I had wanted the pattern all in one post I could have done that myself


No problem ... I know that but after it ends was when I was thinking about it ... but that's why I asked.
Never mind.


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

My progress through day 2. I’m using Lion IceCream in Superman color and letting the color changes happen as the yarn dictates. It comes in a giant "big scoop", so I'll have enough to do many more baby items. I liked your KAL back at the beginning of the pandemic and this is just as nicely organized. Thanks for listing all the other ones you've done.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mathrox said:


> No problem ... I know that but after it ends was when I was thinking about it ... but that's why I asked.
> Never mind.


It's ok I understand that you were just trying to be helpful and I'm glad you asked first


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mamakaren said:


> My progress through day 2. I'm using Lion IceCream in Superman color and letting the color changes happen as the yarn dictates. It comes in a giant "big scoop", so I'll have enough to do many more baby items. I liked your KAL back at the beginning of the pandemic and this is just as nicely organized. Thanks for listing all the other ones you've done.


They look great , I like doing the knitalongs as people get to chat along and pick up different ideas while knitting a little item too ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I havent been able to post the last part of the bootie yet as there is a problem with the internet service in my area , they are working on something for the next few hours , and no way am I going to try and type out all the instructions along with pictures on the little phone screen , I can just about type a message on it , hopefully I'll get it done later on today , 
Sonja


----------



## okruger (Mar 2, 2015)

Here comes another Q , 
I am up to the rows of stocking sts with the contrast colour , there are 51 stitches on my needle - next instruction says to work on 36 stitches ? How do I reduce them or what should I do ?HELP please ,

Ose ( perhaps our heat wave at the moment is playing tricks with my brain ?)


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

okruger said:


> Here comes another Q ,
> I am up to the rows of stocking sts with the contrast colour , there are 51 stitches on my needle - next instruction says to work on 36 stitches ? How do I reduce them or what should I do ?HELP please ,
> 
> Ose ( perhaps our heat wave at the moment is playing tricks with my brain ?)


Yep, it's the heat wave. 
You work the contrast colours with the 51 sts and then with the next rows you decrease the number and at the end of that section you have 36 sts.
When the cool change comes read the instructions again.

Oh, now I think I know what you have done. Are you looking at the third lot of instructions instead of the second?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

okruger said:


> Here comes another Q ,
> I am up to the rows of stocking sts with the contrast colour , there are 51 stitches on my needle - next instruction says to work on 36 stitches ? How do I reduce them or what should I do ?HELP please ,
> 
> Ose ( perhaps our heat wave at the moment is playing tricks with my brain ?)


I think you have missed something out , 
After you have done part 1 , you should have 51sts on your needles , then part 2 is were you do 8 rows of stocking stitch including adding other colours if that's what you want to do , still in part 2 are then the instructions for shaping the front of the bootie this is the part were your sts get reduced from 51st to 35sts , hope this helps


----------



## okruger (Mar 2, 2015)

Ohhh dear me ...
Yep I did somehow skipped over the instruction No 2 , now after a diligent search I have found it ????????
Thanks everyone for straightening me out .
The cool change has just arrived-I function a bit better now !
In March we are expecting our 1. Great grandchild , so I am very happy to be part of my first Knit along.
THANK YOU SONYA ❤


----------



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

i hope to make the bootie when I finish my current project so am carefully copying each stage, just in case it disappears before I can start work on it.


----------



## chickenmom (Mar 31, 2017)

Have wanted to make these booties; so include me in your bootie knit-a-long


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

okruger said:


> Ohhh dear me ...
> Yep I did somehow skipped over the instruction No 2 , now after a diligent search I have found it ????????
> Thanks everyone for straightening me out .
> The cool change has just arrived-I function a bit better now !
> ...


You are very welcome 
Here are a list of my 5 other knitalongs obviously the pinafore is only for a girl but the other 4 could be for either , you can still read through them and knit the patterns and you will get some great ideas from other kpers who joined in and showed all their different takes on the same basic patterns , and I will always answer any questions on any of the knitalong s

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-600096-1.html 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-606720-1.html 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-611201-1.html 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-624413-1.html 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-655768-1.html


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PART 4 
Fingers crossed this goes through , I've tried to do a few pictures so you get a better idea of how this part works

You are now going to be working on the front of the bootie by picking up sts and then knitting them , I usually use a crochet hook that is a few sizes smaller than the needle I'm using as I find it easier and the sts are not loose , but what ever way you usually pick up sts will work just as well , this part is not hard it's just a bit fiddly 

In colour C 
Pick up roughly 13 st between the stitch closest to your cast off sts at the top of the bootie and the end of were you finished shaping the front of the bootie, starting at the top of the bootie knit 1 row across these 13 sts , change to colour A or if you are going to use a fun fur yarn change to that , turn and 
Knit across your 13 sts again , then across the 15 sts across the top of that side , turn and knit back across these 15 sts and then the 13 sts along the front 
Then cast off these sts , one side done 

In colour C 
Pick up the same amount of sts the other side , but this time you will have to purl 1 row , then change yarn again and knit the 13 sts , knit across the remaining 15 st turn , knit across the 15 sts and then the 13 st down the front turn and cast off

I'm going to post this part before I lose it will make a second post with pictures for the buttons


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Yep, it's the heat wave.
> You work the contrast colours with the 51 sts and then with the next rows you decrease the number and at the end of that section you have 36 sts.
> When the cool change comes read the instructions again.
> 
> Oh, now I think I know what you have done. Are you looking at the third lot of instructions instead of the second?


After all the decreases you should have 35 sts left on your needle


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

My 2 pair all finished
Ones on the left all done in dk yarn , ones on the right are edged in fluffy snowflake yarn


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I hate to be a pain, but I can’t find part 2.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Donnathomp said:


> I hate to be a pain, but I can't find part 2.


It's on page 3


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Here are my booties, Iâm using up the last bit of Caron Cotton Cakes


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I am glad I didn't mess up when I combined the 2 flash drives onto this new 128GB drive. All 5 of the previous KAL are present in the Swedenme folder. :sm24: 

I still have the colorway of that previous onesie available. Matching booties? :sm23:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> I havent been able to post the last part of the bootie yet as there is a problem with the internet service in my area , they are working on something for the next few hours , and no way am I going to try and type out all the instructions along with pictures on the little phone screen , I can just about type a message on it , hopefully I'll get it done later on today ,
> Sonja


Hooray-- might give me time to get caught up! I just finished the 7-stitch back/forth on one bootie, need to get the other one done and then do the 2 inches to be caught up. I've not been getting much done on the socks I am supposed to be knitting!! But this KAL is fun.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's on page 3


Thank you so much!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

SEWING buttons on 
I sewed the 4 bottons in place first , then starting with the top 2 buttons first I used a contrasting yarn went through the button holes on one side once , then pushed the darning needle through to the side of the button wrapped the yarn round top of button over to the button on the opposite side starting at the bottom hole went though the button holes , and then pushed the needle out near the top of the button and across to the bottom of the first button again , secure the yarn and you should have a safe secure set of buttons sewn in place with a little figure of 8 colour yarn going round them 
Repeat for second lot of buttons , sew up seams and you are all done
Hopefully lots of pictures might help ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Donnathomp said:


> I hate to be a pain, but I can't find part 2.


I see Bonnie has already answered ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

chickenmom said:


> Have wanted to make these booties; so include me in your bootie knit-a-long


Welcome and any questions just ask


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I see Bonnie has already answered ,


Yes, thanks. I was able to find it. :sm01:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Here are my booties, Iâm using up the last bit of Caron Cotton Cakes


Looking good Susan , booties are ideal little items for using up small oddments of yarn


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

So cute. I can’t wait to make them.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

So cute. I can’t wait to make them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Hooray-- might give me time to get caught up! I just finished the 7-stitch back/forth on one bootie, need to get the other one done and then do the 2 inches to be caught up. I've not been getting much done on the socks I am supposed to be knitting!! But this KAL is fun.


Me neither???? , I've started another bootie I've changed the pattern slightly so it will hopefully look like a Mary Jane shoe and and a frilly edged sock when finished , only half done but I quite like it so far


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Me neither???? , I've started another bootie I've changed the pattern slightly so it will hopefully look like a Mary Jane shoe and and a frilly edged sock when finished , only half done but I quite like it so far


Wow, wow you are fanrastic. Love that Mary Jane type bootie. Now back to finishing my 2nd bootie of the knit-a-ong.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

marinda said:


> Wow, wow you are fanrastic. Love that Mary Jane type bootie. Now back to finishing my 2nd bootie of the knit-a-ong.


Thank you when I've finished I'll add the pattern


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Me neither???? , I've started another bootie I've changed the pattern slightly so it will hopefully look like a Mary Jane shoe and and a frilly edged sock when finished , only half done but I quite like it so far


No prospects for more GGK at present, but that Mary Jane is darling! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you very much for this pattern! We just received a call a couple evenings ago that we are going to be great grandparents!!!


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Sonja, the buttons are so clever ... I didn’t realize that the yarn wrapped around also went through the buttonholes. It looked like a little elastic band simply twisted into a figure eight ... that concerned me, hence my question. But I knew you wouldn’t do anything unsafe ... I just couldn’t see it until now. Your photos are GREAT!

Love the MaryJanes ... there is a veterans group in Florida that has an annual baby shower ... they ask for handmade baby items to place in the baskets they make mommies. I like the idea of making lots of booties for the baskets ... hopefully, this August they will have the shower (they skipped last year).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> No prospects for more GGK at present, but that Mary Jane is darling! Can't wait to see it finished!


Thank you , twin little girls and a first time grandma here , ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jditlin said:


> Thank you very much for this pattern! We just received a call a couple evenings ago that we are going to be great grandparents!!!


You are very welcome and Congratulations ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mathrox said:


> Sonja, the buttons are so clever ... I didn't realize that the yarn wrapped around also went through the buttonholes. It looked like a little elastic band simply twisted into a figure eight ... that concerned me, hence my question. But I knew you wouldn't do anything unsafe ... I just couldn't see it until now. Your photos are GREAT!
> 
> Love the MaryJanes ... there is a veterans group in Florida that has an annual baby shower ... they ask for handmade baby items to place in the baskets they make mommies. I like the idea of making lots of booties for the baskets ... hopefully, this August they will have the shower (they skipped last year).


Yes has to be safe but it was hard to describe so hopefully easier to do with help of pictures


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonja I love the MaryJane bootie for a girl that is is cute, will be great to do for a pink dress I have already made.
Will get onto finishing the bootie today, thank you so much for this knitalong.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Me neither???? , I've started another bootie I've changed the pattern slightly so it will hopefully look like a Mary Jane shoe and and a frilly edged sock when finished , only half done but I quite like it so far


OMG Sonja! This Mary Jane shoe blows me away...... Please let me know what yarn is needed so that I can make sure I'll have it ready when you post the pattern. You are so, so, talented and a sharing heart.

I cannot thank you enough for these lovely patterns and knit-a-longs, so much fun! Yona


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Sonja I love the MaryJane bootie for a girl that is is cute, will be great to do for a pink dress I have already made.
> Will get onto finishing the bootie today, thank you so much for this knitalong.


You are welcome Fan , I'll get it posted as soon as I I finsh which might take a little longer than I anticipated as Mayo is here for an overnight stay she is a not so little nosy puppy , ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

yona said:


> OMG Sonja! This Mary Jane shoe blows me away...... Please let me know what yarn is needed so that I can make sure I'll have it ready when you post the pattern. You are so, so, talented and a sharing heart.
> 
> I cannot thank you enough for these lovely patterns and knit-a-longs, so much fun! Yona


You are welcome Yona and thank you , I just used dk yarn and the same size needles as I used for this knitalong bootie


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Sonja, How close is this pattern to the Converse-type baby booties? Can it be adapted?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ellie RD said:


> Sonja, How close is this pattern to the Converse-type baby booties? Can it be adapted?


I have my own converse bootie type pattern and it's not the same as this bootie pattern


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are welcome Yona and thank you , I just used dk yarn and the same size needles as I used for this knitalong bootie


O.K., thanks! What I'm using for the bootie in the knit a long is Hobby Lobby, I love this cottong, but it's coming out big. I'll finish this w/the I love this cotton yarn and then see if I have any suitable DK to make for new GD.

Now I read in one of your responses that you also have a pattern for a converse type bootie? Dare I hope that you might consider doing a knit a long for the converse bootie as well? Many thanks again!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

yona said:


> O.K., thanks! What I'm using for the bootie in the knit a long is Hobby Lobby, I love this cottong, but it's coming out big. I'll finish this w/the I love this cotton yarn and then see if I have any suitable DK to make for new GD.
> 
> Now I read in one of your responses that you also have a pattern for a converse type bootie? Dare I hope that you might consider doing a knit a long for the converse bootie as well? Many thanks again!


I looked it up and the DK yarn I use is a 3 light yarn weight or a light worsted yarn


----------



## NanaAnnM (May 20, 2019)

I'm confused. In part 3, I'm understanding it to say knit across 35 stitches (that's all the stitches on the needle left after part 2), and knit in st. st. across these 35 stitches for 2 inches and then on last row (purl row) purl 15, cast off 5 and purl last 15. I have done that and I do not have a "ditch" in the front to pick up stitches for the next part. Should I have cast off 5 sts. on first row and then knitted 15 on one side and 15 on the other side for 2"? Or, am I missing something?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaAnnM said:


> I'm confused. In part 3, I'm understanding it to say knit across 35 stitches (that's all the stitches on the needle left after part 2), and knit in st. st. across these 35 stitches for 2 inches and then on last row (purl row) purl 15, cast off 5 and purl last 15. I have done that and I do not have a "ditch" in the front to pick up stitches for the next part. Should I have cast off 5 sts. on first row and then knitted 15 on one side and 15 on the other side for 2"? Or, am I missing something?


No, look carefully at the pictures you ar picking up stitches from the bottom of the cuff up to the top let me see if I can make a picture bigger so you can see more clearly, this is were you are picking up stitches , use the stitch either side of the cast off sts as a guide to follow down
In the second picture you can see were I've circled the stich , follow it down to the top of the row of decreases that you can see in the second circled bit


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonja talk about fiddly, yes you warned us it might be lol!
I have completed it now sewing in all the ends and then put buttons on, only have 2 for each bootie but as you said putting them in middle will work ok. 
Needing my 10am coffee now!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Sonja talk about fiddly, yes you warned us it might be lol!
> I have completed it now sewing in all the ends and then put buttons on, only have 2 for each bootie but as you said putting them in middle will work ok.
> Needing my 10am coffee now!


Think how fiddly it's been for me trying to simplify it and then try to easily explain what I did , I dont think it helps that I'm left handed ????and dont really think what I do , I just have a picture in my head and do it


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think how fiddly it's been for me trying to simplify it and then try to easily explain what I did , I dont think it helps that I'm left handed ????and dont really think what I do , I just have a picture in my head and do it


You are amazing and I appreciate all of the time and effort that you put into this knitalong. And you were very quick to answer questions along the way!!!
:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think how fiddly it's been for me trying to simplify it and then try to easily explain what I did , I dont think it helps that I'm left handed ????and dont really think what I do , I just have a picture in my head and do it


Well I am left handed too, so that adds to the fun and games. Your instructions are great had no problem following them, you are fantastic with what you do!


----------



## knitkrit (Jan 30, 2013)

Ths started on January 8 th--I have been looking for the next day's and can not find the continuation. When will we get new posts?


----------



## NanaAnnM (May 20, 2019)

I think I see now what you mean. You are picking up down from the cast off between stitches that actually cover that section and which would act as a "tongue" for the boot. Am I correct?


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

knitkrit said:


> Ths started on January 8 th--I have been looking for the next day's and can not find the continuation. When will we get new posts?


All instructions are in this thread. Start on page 1 and follow through. It's great to see all the progress and questions


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ellie RD said:


> You are amazing and I appreciate all of the time and effort that you put into this knitalong. And you were very quick to answer questions along the way!!!
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Thank you I try to answer as quickly as possible , sometime the timezones can be a bit of a problem but we manage to get there ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

knitkrit said:


> Ths started on January 8 th--I have been looking for the next day's and can not find the continuation. When will we get new posts?


All the parts along with a couple of different ideas are here in this topic , just start on page 1 with part 1 and read along and maybe add to the topic with a picture or 2 as your work progresses , it's always nice to see everyones different version of the same pattern


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaAnnM said:


> I think I see now what you mean. You are picking up down from the cast off between stitches that actually cover that section and which would act as a "tongue" for the boot. Am I correct?


Yes the middle five rows act as a tongue between the 2 sides


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Here are my mismatched booties with the dress they are supposed to go with. I think they are much too bigð


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here we are one bootie finished and the pants I am working on. 
I only have enough bright orange for pants trimming so using a slightly paler shade on bootie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Here are my mismatched booties with the dress they are supposed to go with. I think they are much too bigð


Both the dress and the booties look great , I really like the fun yarn you used but I think you are right about the booties looking a bit to big , what's the measurement of the sole , mine measures 3 1/2 inches ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Here we are one bootie finished and the pants I am working on.
> I only have enough bright orange for pants trimming so using a slightly paler shade on bootie.


Looks great Fan , going to be a nice set when finished


----------



## NanaAnnM (May 20, 2019)

Thank you for your prompt answer to my questions. Think I've got it now. Like the others, I appreciate your time in helping us to recreate the items you have crafted, and in helping us achieve results.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry for the confusion I should have been more precise but sometimes if I take to long to write out all the instructions my whole post just disappears and I have to start over completely ,
> 
> The row after cast on does not count as one of the 10 rows , start counting from row 1 , each odd row is an increase row and is followed by an even row were you just knit the row , so after row 9 which is an increase row you need to do a knit row which will be row 10


Sonja could you write it on a word document or an e-mail then copy and paste onto here? Might save you time in the long run.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Sonja could you write it on a word document or an e-mail then copy and paste onto here? Might save you time in the long run.


Never thought of that Kate , will have to give it a try next time I write out some instructions , although I have been known to click save only for the whole thing to disappear into some region of my tablet and never to be seen again ????


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Sonja thank you so much for all of your beautiful KAL's. I am so excited about the Mary Janes I have a new GGD born the week before Christmas and they will be so cute for her.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Never thought of that Kate , will have to give it a try next time I write out some instructions , although I have been known to click save only for the whole thing to disappear into some region of my tablet and never to be seen again ????


Oh I know that disappearing trick too! On my new iPad I have an icon called Pages and that's where I write our summaries before copying it onto KTP. This looks like a great KAL.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Both the dress and the booties look great , I really like the fun yarn you used but I think you are right about the booties looking a bit to big , what's the measurement of the sole , mine measures 3 1/2 inches ,


My booties are a whooping 5 1/2 inches!????


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

THE bootees and dress are all lovely. it shows what a difference the yarn or colour can make to a pattern.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

cleantea said:


> THE bootees and dress are all lovely. it shows what a difference the yarn or colour can make to a pattern.


Thank you the yarn I used has fairly long colourways, hence the differences.????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Thank you the yarn I used has fairly long colourways, hence the differences.????


Gorgeous work, great seeing different yarn and how they turn out.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Fan said:


> Gorgeous work, great seeing different yarn and how they turn out.


Thank you Fan it's one of the reasons I so enjoy variegated yarns ????


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

I hope to get a pix of the booties I'm working on, just haven't had time. I'm using leftover Bernat baby jacquard yarn a friend gave me, trying to match very long colorways. They are really looking good and I'm quite pleased with product. Need to do about another 1/2 inch, then the top finish bit and buttons. Then a pix, I promise!


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

My finished booties do measure 3 1/2 inches, but they don't stand up without stuffing them.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Never thought of that Kate , will have to give it a try next time I write out some instructions , although I have been known to click save only for the whole thing to disappear into some region of my tablet and never to be seen again ????


Or I could PM the PDF form to you and let you decide whether to have the downloads. I have the current KAL in sections this time. 2 parts to #3 as you had more instructions...I think. It's nice having a desktop computer for getting the work done. More difficult having the small screen phone do this as smoothly.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

mamakaren said:


> My finished booties do measure 3 1/2 inches, but they don't stand up without stuffing them.


Those are great, mine won't stand up either unless stuffed.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I looked it up and the DK yarn I use is a 3 light yarn weight or a light worsted yarn


Although not seamed up yet, mine are measuring 4 1/2", which are too big for a newborn to 6 mo baby. I'll finish these as it's a beautiful pattern, and will go thru my stash tomorrow morning to find some suitable DK yarn.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

mamakaren said:


> My finished booties do measure 3 1/2 inches, but they don't stand up without stuffing them.


They look so cute. What yarn did you use as my yarn I love this cotton from Hobby Lobby is creating a 4 1/2" bootie.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished part 3, here is a progress photo with buttons I will add.
> The pants I am knitting to compliment have duck buttons on them also, and I found these smaller ones to go on the booties.


Really cute. Great color


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> Really cute. Great color


Thank you, nice and bright for little ones. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

mamakaren said:


> My finished booties do measure 3 1/2 inches, but they don't stand up without stuffing them.


So cute!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> My booties are a whooping 5 1/2 inches!????


Oops definitely too big ,


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

OHHH what perfect timing! We have a new great coming in April..and he will look great in these! I think I am a day late but will try to catch up!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I hope to get a pix of the booties I'm working on, just haven't had time. I'm using leftover Bernat baby jacquard yarn a friend gave me, trying to match very long colorways. They are really looking good and I'm quite pleased with product. Need to do about another 1/2 inch, then the top finish bit and buttons. Then a pix, I promise!


Look forward to seeing them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mamakaren said:


> My finished booties do measure 3 1/2 inches, but they don't stand up without stuffing them.


They are lovely , love the buttons you used , made me think of to baby birds , they dont have to stand up, will be perfect when baby feet are in them


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

yona said:


> They look so cute. What yarn did you use as my yarn I love this cotton from Hobby Lobby is creating a 4 1/2" bootie.


Lion brand ice cream big scoop in superman colorway. It's a dk acrylic.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I think I would have added an inch or so of ribbing with a smaller needle size. That would help to keep them up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jeannietta said:


> I think I would have added an inch or so of ribbing with a smaller needle size. That would help to keep them up.


The booties dont need to stand up straight on their own although mine do , once they go on a babies foot they stay up perfectly well ,


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

Reading through all the posts, it comes to mind that there are various sizing elements. I am no expert but as a hand and machine knitter I am aware that what we in the UK call "DK" is not the same thickness as "DK" in other parts of the world. Also, from my own experience I find that different dye colours in the same yarn can change the gauge. Hope this helps.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

mathrox said:


> My grandson was born 5 weeks early ... was in the NICU for 10 days ... had a weak suck reflex ... so I know how scary it all is. We didn't have COVID in the world yet but we weren't allowed to visit the NICU for days. Only because he was the only baby in there were we allowed to stand outside the regular nursery and my daughter brought him out of the NICU so we could see him. Only once. He is past two now and fine ... but we watched him carefully for that first year. And he wasn't THAT early and weighed over 5 pounds. Still, when it's yours ........
> So I understand that fear.
> 
> I am just so glad this was a minor 'set-back' for your new granddaughter ... be glad that you can video chat or FaceTime ... a few years ago, this technology would not have been available. This is how we visit our grandkids, now.
> ...


I too have a grandson that was born 5 weeks early. He is now 8 months old and weighs 15 lbs. He is just now trying to turn over. He is a happy baby. 
Many blessings to you all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finished with my first prototype Mary Jane bootie , think I need to change the strap slightly


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Finished with my first prototype Mary Jane bootie , think I need to change the strap slightly


Adorable


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Absolutely adorable as is.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Again, no baby girls in sight but those are darling. Might have to make a pr of them but it has to be later-- socks are calling.


----------



## Fayehope (May 12, 2016)

Thank you for the lovely pattern. I’ve just knitted one to try it out using UK 4ply and size 3mm needles - the size came out perfectly at 3.5 inches long.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cafeknitter said:


> Adorable


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

marinda said:


> Absolutely adorable as is.


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Would just like to say a big thank you to those who joined in with this knitalong , it was lovely seeing your work in progress pictures and the final knitted booties , 

Sonja


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Would just like to say a big thank you to those who joined in with this knitalong , it was lovely seeing your work in progress pictures and the final knitted booties ,
> 
> Sonja


I think I can say that we thank you! Love the knit alongs, they are such a wonderful way to connect with each other ????


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished with my first prototype Mary Jane bootie , think I need to change the strap slightly


That is soooo cute Sonja!


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> I think I can say that we thank you! Love the knit alongs, they are such a wonderful way to connect with each other ????


Agree with Susan-Knits-Too. Thank you.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

cafeknitter said:


> I too have a grandson that was born 5 weeks early. He is now 8 months old and weighs 15 lbs. He is just now trying to turn over. He is a happy baby.
> Many blessings to you all.


Wonderful .... he'll catch up! Mine did ... excep for speech but even that is coming along.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> I think I can say that we thank you! Love the knit alongs, they are such a wonderful way to connect with each other ????


That's what I think too , like a virtual knit and chat and with a lot of us being in lockdown a bit of fun can't hurt ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

yona said:


> That is soooo cute Sonja!


Thank you


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely , love the buttons you used , made me think of to baby birds , they dont have to stand up, will be perfect when baby feet are in them


I actually think I got that look by sewing the buttons too close together and was going to change them (sometime). Now that you pointed out the baby bird look, I think I'll keep them that way. It's great how all the individual touches change your basic pattern.

Thanks so much for showing us how to do them, Sonja!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Finished the pants to go with bootie, used yarn colours to match the duck buttons. 
Will get busy on 2nd bootie next.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cafeknitter said:


> I too have a grandson that was born 5 weeks early. He is now 8 months old and weighs 15 lbs. He is just now trying to turn over. He is a happy baby.
> Many blessings to you all.


That is good news , my granddaughters were also born early , one over a pound heavier than the other , she has had trouble with feeding and was not gaining weight like her sister but she has now got medication for reflux and has actually put on 12 ounces so finally going in the right direction
2 month old now but it looks like it will be a while before we can visit


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mamakaren said:


> I actually think I got that look by sewing the buttons too close together and was going to change them (sometime). Now that you pointed out the baby bird look, I think I'll keep them that way. It's great how all the individual touches change your basic pattern.
> 
> Thanks so much for showing us how to do them, Sonja!


A happy accident ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Finished the pants to go with bootie, used yarn colours to match the duck buttons.
> Will get busy on 2nd bootie next.


That is a lovely outfit Fan , nice and cheerful


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

For those worried that their booties turned out too big, can I say that most of my babies were born with 4" long feet. They get it from their Mum!! Thank you for your time and effort in doing this Kal Swedenme. I am trying to finish a blanket in fine wool and knitted all in mosaic design, so these will have to wait for a bit. I am so looking forward to doing them.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Sonja, 
Your work is beautiful ... and I love the Maryjanes, too.

But I seem to be stuck back on part 2 ... so I decided to write it all out in case I was missing something along the way.

Part 1 ends on 51 stitches. Got that part down, perfectly.
Part 2 starts with 8 rows of stocking stitch with color changes.
Still have 51 stitches.
Then Row 1 says ... k29, SKP, turn ... that uses 31 stitches and decreases by 1 stitch and then I turn??? 
What happened to the other 20 stitches?
Are we supposed to repeat k29, SKP again? Because that only uses 31 stitches and reduces it by 1 stitch down to 30. 
Are we doing some kind of short rows? 
I know we are supposed to be shaping the front but I can’t seem to get my counts to match.


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

mathrox said:


> Sonja,
> Your work is beautiful ... and I love the Maryjanes, too.
> 
> But I seem to be stuck back on part 2 ... so I decided to write it all out in case I was missing something along the way.
> ...


It is short rows; no wrap and turn, just turn. If you follow the directions, row by row, you'll end up with the right number of stitches. Trust the pattern.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mathrox said:


> Sonja,
> Your work is beautiful ... and I love the Maryjanes, too.
> 
> But I seem to be stuck back on part 2 ... so I decided to write it all out in case I was missing something along the way.
> ...


Like mamakaren said just do exactly what I have written , so you knit 29 sts , then you sl1 , knit 1 and pass the slipped st over , which is 31 sts and then you ignore the rest of the sts and turn your work round so you have the back facing you and purl the next short row , when you come to the end of the shaping part you will start using all the sts again , hope this helps


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

So cute, can’t wait to start. Loved all your knit alongs.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

mathrox said:


> Wonderful .... he'll catch up! Mine did ... excep for speech but even that is coming along.


Terrific!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news , my granddaughters were also born early , one over a pound heavier than the other , she has had trouble with feeding and was not gaining weight like her sister but she has now got medication for reflux and has actually put on 12 ounces so finally going in the right direction
> 2 month old now but it looks like it will be a while before we can visit


These babies are fighters and strong!!!


----------



## Sophie5 (Apr 2, 2011)

What a wonderful Knitalong!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cafeknitter said:


> These babies are fighters and strong!!!


True , and funny now they are smiling , DIL sends lots of pictures and videos


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sophie5 said:


> What a wonderful Knitalong!!


Thank you very much , I think the interaction between everyone is half the fun ????


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for doing this! My cousin has a new baby coming soon and these will be perfect :sm01:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sbeth53 said:


> Thanks for doing this! My cousin has a new baby coming soon and these will be perfect :sm01:


You are welcome hope you show a picture when finished


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Very sweet.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> True , and funny now they are smiling , DIL sends lots of pictures and videos


That's the best. Every device I have has my grandsons pic on the Lock Screen and Home Screen!


----------



## Sharon22209A (Oct 8, 2019)

Thanks for doing this knitalong. I will start them soon. Have to finish something first. Love both of them, the MJ's are so cute as well.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Swedenme said:


> Like mamakaren said just do exactly what I have written , so you knit 29 sts , then you sl1 , knit 1 and pass the slipped st over , which is 31 sts and then you ignore the rest of the sts and turn your work round so you have the back facing you and purl the next short row , when you come to the end of the shaping part you will start using all the sts again , hope this helps


Yes, thank you. My first item with short rows.

I will give it another go .... the mathematician in me just couldn't make it work ...


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Thank you, mamakaren, I have never used short rows before but I have read about them so I wondered if this is what they are.

I kept thinking I copied the pattern incorrectly ... my math-oriented brain just couldn’t ‘see’ this.


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't wait to start this bootie pattern. I will use the red, white and grey yarn, looking loke men's work socks.


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

So cute! Looking forward to making this one. Thank you.


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

So cute, following!


----------



## rosieree (Nov 2, 2019)

I don


Magna84 said:


> Perfect timing, thank you!!!


I don't know what I"m missing but I sure don't get the pattern for the rest of the booties.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

rosieree said:


> I don
> 
> I don't know what I"m missing but I sure don't get the pattern for the rest of the booties.


All the instructions are in this thread. You just need to read through each page. I can't wait to finish my current wip and join in. I'll probably have 100's of pages to read through by then ????


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

bevvyreay said:


> All the instructions are in this thread. You just need to read through each page. I can't wait to finish my current wip and join in. I'll probably have 100's of pages to read through by then ????


And as you scroll through each page, watch for Swedenme's avatar to pick out her posts.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

bevvyreay said:


> All the instructions are in this thread. You just need to read through each page. I can't wait to finish my current wip and join in. I'll probably have 100's of pages to read through by then ????


Only if you want too????the full instructions end on page 11 ,


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Maybe next time, Swedenme can put her first line of the pattern (or just the words: *PART 1, PART 2* ... bold type and red)
Easier to find them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ellie RD said:


> And as you scroll through each page, watch for Swedenme's avatar to pick out her posts.


And the pictures that go with them , always makes me think I should try to improve my photography ????


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Swedenme said:


> And the pictures that go with them , always makes me think I should try to improve my photography ????


Your photos look pretty sharp to me ... how do you add lines and circles to highlight them?


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Only if you want too????the full instructions end on page 11 ,


???????????? I'm pretty sure I'll need to read them all. I need to get off here and on with my extremely slow to knit blanket or I'll not get time to make these to match


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mathrox said:


> Maybe next time, Swedenme can put her first line of the pattern (or just the words: *PART 1, PART 2* ... bold type and red)
> Easier to find them.


I did actually put PART 2, 3 etc in Capitol letters


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Yes, you did ... which really helped me to spot them quickly ... but some people just didn’t see them ....

Of course I didn’t expect there to be so many pages of comments between the pattern posts. This is my first knit a long ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

bevvyreay said:


> ???????????? I'm pretty sure I'll need to read them all. I need to get off here and on with my extremely slow to knit blanket or I'll not get time to make these to match


Good thinking as you never know what you might find ,


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonja I am now making a pair of booties with cuff as per your Mary Jane ones in pink to match a dress I knitted a few weeks ago. 
Am really enjoying knitting these now I have figured out the pattern and it is easy going.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Finished part 2 ... 

Donât know if I did it correctly ... sl1 on the knit side, I slipped knit wise. sl1 on the purl row I slipped purlwise but with the yarn held in the back ... I read somewhere about doing it that way and nothing was specified. If incorrect, please let me know so I can adjust my pattern.

Brilliant way to do the toe! My first short rows ... and yes, I needed to ‘trust the pattern’.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Sonja I am now making a pair of booties with cuff as per your Mary Jane ones in pink to match a dress I knitted a few weeks ago.
> Am really enjoying knitting these now I have figured out the pattern and it is easy going.


Look forward to seeing pictures , I've altered the top part on mine and think I'm happy with it now ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mathrox said:


> Finished part 2 ...
> 
> Donât know if I did it correctly ... sl1 on the knit side, I slipped knit wise. sl1 on the purl row I slipped purlwise but with the yarn held in the back ... I read somewhere about doing it that way and nothing was specified. If incorrect, please let me know so I can adjust my pattern.
> 
> Brilliant way to do the toe! My first short rows ... and yes, I needed to 'trust the pattern'.


Looks great so far , perfect shape, just one question how many stitches have you got on your needle you should have 35


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

Swedenme; just a thank you for all the trouble you went to so we could make a terrifically cute pair of booties. I don’t want to close my Ipad and lose my place...writing em out as I go...and can’t wait to try the other knit alongs you so generously posted from months past! I see lots of buttons in my future!;}


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Swedenme said:


> Looks great so far , perfect shape, just one question how many stitches have you got on your needle you should have 35


Thank you .... wonderfully clever method to get the shape. 
I have 37 stitches ... deliberately ... I added a slip stitch at the beginning of the row and a purl at the last stitch to create nice selvedge edges to help the sewing together. Didn't want to count them as part of the pattern. Plus I am using Simply Soft and it is a bit thicker ... I did a wrap test and it was right on the border between DK and worsted.

This is basically a practice run so I can try out the pattern ... that's why I didn't bother changing colors for this one.
I started with a worsted variegated and it looked awful ... so I had to start over.

In part 2, was I supposed to slip the first stitch, purlwise, on the purl rows with the yarn in front or back? I don't know what the difference in look would be but I wanted to be accurate in this.


----------



## AniM (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi, feeling extremely dumb about part 2. If I turn and work on the 7 stitches won’t I have a seam? Yet I don’t see one in the picture. Help, please.
????


----------



## AniM (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi, feeling extremely dumb about part 2. If I turn and work on the 7 stitches won’t I have a seam? Yet I don’t see one in the picture. Help, please.
????


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

AniM said:


> Hi, feeling extremely dumb about part 2. If I turn and work on the 7 stitches won't I have a seam? Yet I don't see one in the picture. Help, please.
> ????


As someone here told me .... 'trust the pattern'.

Actually, I thought I would be working back and forth on the same piece and would have to seam it up on each side. 
That's what makes this so brilliant.
At the end of each of those short rows, you are actually joining it back to the main piece with one stitch on the center piece and one stitch on the main row. That's the P2tog and the SKP. You are using the last stitch of that special section for the toe and the next stitch on the main row. Rejoins them on each side.

Sooooo clever!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

grammag8 said:


> Swedenme; just a thank you for all the trouble you went to so we could make a terrifically cute pair of booties. I don't want to close my Ipad and lose my place...writing em out as I go...and can't wait to try the other knit alongs you so generously posted from months past! I see lots of buttons in my future!;}


Thank you very much grammag8 and you are very welcome , if you have any questions about any of the knitalongs just ask and I'll try to help


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

AniM said:


> Hi, feeling extremely dumb about part 2. If I turn and work on the 7 stitches wonÃ¢ÂÂt I have a seam? Yet I donÃ¢ÂÂt see one in the picture. Help, please.
> Ã°ÂÂÂ


Like Mathrox said just follow the pattern the Skp and P2tog keep it attached to the sides so no seams here is a picture of what it looks like when done


----------



## sgvw77b (Apr 3, 2017)

Hot off the needles...second bootie went super fast.

First of all, thank you Sonja. You are just a wonderful person. Hugs to you!

I had a bit of a slow-down with the instructions to pick up the vertical stitches. But I finally 'got it' with a YouTube tutorial by Roxanne Richardson. Thx to her as well.

I didn't have any cute buttons so opted to use yarn to look like laces.

Also, my booties were made with Bernat Softee Baby yarn (size 3) w/ size 5 needles (one size smaller than the recommended size 6 on the label). The sole measures about 4 inches long. But that ended up perfect because my GD just turned 1 and my daughter measured her foot length and leg circumference and these will fit perfectly right now.

I fell in love with Fan's yellow and orange pants and booties. Awesome! Love all the pics!

I am really looking forward to the Mary Jane pattern...so cute!

Have a great day everybody and Happy Knitting!

Beverly


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sgvw77b said:


> Hot off the needles...second bootie went super fast.
> 
> First of all, thank you Sonja. You are just a wonderful person. Hugs to you!
> 
> ...


Beautiful job on those booties, love the laces idea too, thank you very much re my yellow orange ones.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

sgvw77b said:


> Hot off the needles...second bootie went super fast.
> 
> First of all, thank you Sonja. You are just a wonderful person. Hugs to you!
> 
> ...


Adorable! My only concern is that a 1-year old is learning to walk, so I would be very careful that either you put gripping dots or some other anti-skid material on the soles.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sgvw77b said:


> Hot off the needles...second bootie went super fast.
> 
> First of all, thank you Sonja. You are just a wonderful person. Hugs to you!
> 
> ...


They are gorgeous Beverly , love the colours and the lace effect ,


----------



## AniM (Oct 7, 2016)

Math rod you are a sweetheart. Thank you so much for your instructions. Why couldn’t I just follow the pattern????
Actually, I found a stitch marker after the slip one at the beginning of the 7 stitches really helped.
Thank you, thank you. I love friendly helpful KPers. ????


----------



## AniM (Oct 7, 2016)

Oops, iPad did some editing there, my thanks are directed to Mathrox. ????


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

AniM said:


> Math rod you are a sweetheart. Thank you so much for your instructions. Why couldn't I just follow the pattern????
> Actually, I found a stitch marker after the slip one at the beginning of the 7 stitches really helped.
> Thank you, thank you. I love friendly helpful KPers. ????


You are so welcome ... just wanted to help out Swedenme ... she's in the UK so her time is maybe 6 hours later than EST different from ours and I wasn't sure where you were. Just thought it might be faster for me to respond.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

AniM said:


> Oops, iPad did some editing there, my thanks are directed to Mathrox. ????


Lol ... autocorrect ... I have been called worse than Math Rod ...
btw, someone else told ME to just 'trust the pattern' ... my thanks to them for THEIR words of wisdom.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

mathrox said:


> Lol ... autocorrect ... I have been called worse than Math Rod ...
> btw, someone else told ME to just 'trust the pattern' ... my thanks to them for THEIR words of wisdom.


I can understand how you might find it hard to figure it out, but when you do it is quite easy going afterwards.
I just did another one and it is much easier the more you do, practice pays off. Best of luck with it.


----------



## sgvw77b (Apr 3, 2017)

Ellie RD said:


> Adorable! My only concern is that a 1-year old is learning to walk, so I would be very careful that either you put gripping dots or some other anti-skid material on the soles.[/quote
> 
> I agree. I found a product called Super Grip Fabric Spray on Amazon that I am going to purchase and apply to the bootie bottoms. My fingers are crossed that this will work well.


----------



## sgvw77b (Apr 3, 2017)

Swedenme said:


> They are gorgeous Beverly , love the colours and the lace effect ,


Thank you, Sonja! They were a blast to make.


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

mathrox said:


> Lol ... autocorrect ... I have been called worse than Math Rod ...
> btw, someone else told ME to just 'trust the pattern' ... my thanks to them for THEIR words of wisdom.


You are very welcome. I tend to watch tv while knitting, so I knew that they would work without overthinking it. Just one line at a time!

I don't do much lace knitting because you have to focus entirely on what you're doing. I just started Sonja's dungaree knitalong with the same yarn as the booties and found out that I should pay more attention; the pattern gives two options, either cuffed or ribbed legs. I knit for the first and then went straight for the next - I'll end up with two dungarees! It's a good thing the yarn comes in 10 ounce put ups...


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

mamakaren said:


> You are very welcome. I tend to watch tv while knitting, so I knew that they would work without overthinking it. Just one line at a time!
> 
> I don't do much lace knitting because you have to focus entirely on what you're doing. I just started Sonja's dungaree knitalong with the same yarn as the booties and found out that I should pay more attention; the pattern gives two options, either cuffed or ribbed legs. I knit for the first and then went straight for the next - I'll end up with two dungarees! It's a good thing the yarn comes in 10 ounce put ups...


Yes, mamakaren, it WAS your wonderful advice .... now, I need help again, I think.
I just finished Part 3 ... knitted stockinette for 2 inches and on the last purl row, purled 15 stitches, cast off 5 stitches, purled 15 stitches and placed the 15 on each side on stitch holders. So the top line has a small notch in it where the cast off was.
Where I am confused, again, is picking up 13 stitches. The only way I can see to do that would be to use the last 4 on each side of the notch plus the 5 cast off stitches. That's 13 ... but that makes no sense. Shouldn't I be creating a 'deeper' notch?
There are no 'vertical' sides by the notch ... it is simply a cast off from one row. So I can't see how to 'pick up' stitches when there is nothing there to pick them up from.
There is my dilemma. Am I supposed to pick up multiple stitches in each stitch? I understand the trim part .... in the U, across one side of the top, turn, back across, down the U and across the other side. 
I just don't know where I am getting those stitches from ... 
was I supposed to do the cast off after the knit and purl row in part 3? And THEN do the 2 inches? 
I chose not to make this pair in colors ... so I don't need to deal with joining threads. Do I need to cut the end of the working yarn and reattach when I pick up stitches?
Also, is this still in stockinette? Or garter?

I do not know if this is clear ... if it makes any sense at all.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

mathrox said:


> Yes, mamakaren, it WAS your wonderful advice .... now, I need help again, I think.
> I just finished Part 3 ... knitted stockinette for 2 inches and on the last purl row, purled 15 stitches, cast off 5 stitches, purled 15 stitches and placed the 15 on each side on stitch holders. So the top line has a small notch in it where the cast off was.
> Where I am confused, again, is picking up 13 stitches. The only way I can see to do that would be to use the last 4 on each side of the notch plus the 5 cast off stitches. That's 13 ... but that makes no sense. Shouldn't I be creating a 'deeper' notch?
> There are no 'vertical' sides by the notch ... it is simply a cast off from one row. So I can't see how to 'pick up' stitches when there is nothing there to pick them up from.
> ...


Take a look at page 11 halfway down you will see a photo Sonja posted re picking up the 13 stitches along the side where your shaping for front part is done.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Fan said:


> Take a look at page 11 halfway down you will see a photo Sonja posted re picking up the 13 stitches along the side where your shaping for front part is done.


Ok ... I have never done this exact thing before ... I have only picked up stitches from the end of a sleeveline or neckline ... so let me get this straight:

We are going to pick up stitches from the front of the SOLIDLY knitted fabric of the cuff to form two 'fake' fronts with the trim?
The bootie will remain solid behind these pieces, these new pieces are simply for effect?
And the only thing we need to do here, is produce two rows of trim?
How do we knit the rows of the trim? Garter stitch?

It also looks like the fake front stops right at the bottom of the cuff ... which is about 16 stitches vertically, for me.

Ok ... I will try this.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mathrox said:


> Ok ... I have never done this exact thing before ... I have only picked up stitches from the end of a sleeveline or neckline ... so let me get this straight:
> 
> We are going to pick up stitches from the front of the SOLIDLY knitted fabric of the cuff to form two 'fake' fronts with the trim?
> The bootie will remain solid behind these pieces, these new pieces are simply for effect?
> ...


You need to follow the instructions carefully and look at the pictures


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here are the Mary Jane booties all finished , directions to start as soon as I have some spare time could be this evening or in the morning , I'll do it in 2 stages just to make sure I get it right , but if anyone wants to start just follow the instructions for part one of the ugg bootie to begin with ending on row 10 which will be a knit row


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here are the Mary Jane booties all finished , directions to start as soon as I have some spare time could be this evening or in the morning , I'll do it in 2 stages just to make sure I get it right , but if anyone wants to start just follow the instructions for part one of the ugg bootie to begin with ending on row 10 which will be a knit row


Beyond adorable ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cafeknitter said:


> Beyond adorable ????


Thank you


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Another winner Sonja????????


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Beauttiful they done on two needles or four thx your all projects. amazing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Another winner Sonja????????


Thank you Susan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mirror said:


> Beauttiful they done on two needles or four thx your all projects. amazing


Yes 2 needles Mirror


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Yes 2 needles Mirror


Ix there any pattern orvideo i had stroke knittitin is not easy now thanks i want to knit for hospital


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mirror said:


> Ix there any pattern orvideo i had stroke knittitin is not easy now thanks i want to knit for hospital


Sorry Mirror there is no video , I also think this pattern will be to fiddly if you have difficulty in hand movements


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Yes 2 needles Mirror


Cani
i find any video si.ilar as i had stroke cant find easy or if any on youtube


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I see Bonnie has already answered ,


I hope that was OK, I thought with the time change you might not answer for a while????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope that was OK, I thought with the time change you might not answer for a while????


Definitely ok Bonnie saved me repeating the answer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Got them sewn up today. I didnât do great on the laces & only had 4 buttons


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Got them sewn up today. I didnât do great on the laces & only had 4 buttons


Those are really cute Bonnie, great work.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty Bonnie!


----------



## sgvw77b (Apr 3, 2017)

Bonnie, your booties are darling! Great job!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Got them sewn up today. I didnât do great on the laces & only had 4 buttons


They are lovely Bonnie , love the red colour , very cheerful


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Love your booties Bonny. The 4 buttons look good together with the fluffy yarn.


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

My booties. Had to use laces as I've got a serious button shortage here.
Many many thanks to Sonja for this knit-a-long.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

marinda said:


> My booties. Had to use laces as I've got a serious button shortage here.
> Many many thanks to Sonja for this knit-a-long.


They are wonderful , I love the laces


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

marinda and bonny your booties are adorable ???????? I really like the laces too????


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Wonderful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

marinda said:


> My booties. Had to use laces as I've got a serious button shortage here.
> Many many thanks to Sonja for this knit-a-long.


Those look so cute with the laces.

Thank you for the compliments on the booties. I think I will be making more. Thanks so much for the pattern, Sonja.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

marinda said:


> My booties. Had to use laces as I've got a serious button shortage here.
> Many many thanks to Sonja for this knit-a-long.


Lovely work the laces look great.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Do you have instructions for the Mary Jane Booties. When you finished the short rows section do you just rib for up the leg?


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Do you have instructions for the Mary Jane Booties. When you finished the short rows section do you just rib for up the leg?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jacklou said:


> Do you have instructions for the Mary Jane Booties. When you finished the short rows section do you just rib for up the leg?


Did my PM not go through to you Jackie I can see it in my PMS but its showing up as unread


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

No, apparently it didn't go through. Please try again. I make these baby things and put them in my "Future Great Grandchild Hope Chest" that my one DIL suggested as she said the younger grandchildren's kids won't have anything made from me so that is what I do.

Jackie


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Did my PM not go through to you Jackie I can see it in my PMS but its showing up as unread


Did I miss the instructions for the Mary Jane booties, past 'row 10?'


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Also missed the further instructions. Knitted up to row 10 as per previous bootie but not further. Please can you post it to me as well. Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorry Yona and Marinda No one missed the rest of the instructions as I didnt post them as I thought no one was interested as I got no response to the post apart from Jacklou , thought everyone had finished with my topic, I'll get back to you later on today as have to take husband to a hospital appointment this morning


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry Yona and Marinda No one missed the rest of the instructions as I didnt post them as I thought no one was interested as I got no response to the post apart from Jacklou , thought everyone had finished with my topic, I'll get back to you later on today as have to take husband to a hospital appointment this morning


I'd like to knit them as well. But I'm way behind. Haven't even started the first pair but am following the thread.


----------



## sgvw77b (Apr 3, 2017)

I was also looking forward to the next step after row 10 also. I have one Mary Jane started on my needles in anticipation. I apologize if you were led to think we were not interested in continuing your bootie (revision) knit-along. I think you and your KAL's are adorable and many of us appreciate what you do for us to the moon and back. I know I do. Hope your hubby is fine. I know how that is...mine had 6 hospital visits in 2020...some for tests and two scary hospitalizations. But, thankfully, he is doing much better now. Beverly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ok ladies I m finally sitting down and warming up ( hopefully ) with a nice hot drinking chocolate after going out for a walk with the little peanuts, it's the first time I've seen them since the beginning of December due the lockdown that we are in , they were snug as bugs all wrapped up in their pram but I was that busy making sure my hands were sanitized and gloves on that I forgot my hat and that sun shine is really deceiving as it was cccchhilly out there , so my next post will be the next part of the changes to Mary Jane bootie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PART 2 OF CHANGES TO BOOTIE 

You should all have the first 10 rows on your needle now (51sts) so the next part is just the same as the first bootie only done in the same colour 
8 rows in stocking stitch ( knit 1 row , purl 1 row ) ending on a purl row 

Then still in the same colour you will do the first 8 rows of the decreases that shape the front of the bootie, (43 sts on needle )


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Yippee......here we start. Thank you. Looking forward to it.


----------



## sgvw77b (Apr 3, 2017)

Oh, thank you! And I'm so happy you were able to visit with the babies! That makes me so happy for you. I imagine they were cuddled up in something adorable that you had made for them.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> PART 2 OF CHANGES TO BOOTIE
> 
> You should all have the first 10 rows on your needle now (51sts) so the next part is just the same as the first bootie only done in the same colour
> 8 rows in stocking stitch ( knit 1 row , purl 1 row ) ending on a purl row
> ...


I will PM you the PDF files I have...just wanted to know if I missed an entry.


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you. I hope your husband is ok. Looking forward to the pattern for the rest of the bootie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I will PM you the PDF files I have...just wanted to know if I missed an entry.


Thank you


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry Yona and Marinda No one missed the rest of the instructions as I didnt post them as I thought no one was interested as I got no response to the post apart from Jacklou , thought everyone had finished with my topic, I'll get back to you later on today as have to take husband to a hospital appointment this morning


Sonja, no need to be sorry, I, as well as all the KP'rs on this thread are SO grateful to you for doing this fun and educational Kal. Your talent and generosity are very appreciated and we are so lucky to have you on KP.

I'm glad you got to spend time w/your granddaughters, what a treat! I have not seen my newborn GD yet b/c of the pandemic. DD did offered to put 2 chairs in the hallway, outside her apartment, for us to sit and I can only see, not hold or touch my GD. I declined, as that would be so painful for me just to see her and not be able to hold her. So, we'll see, maybe there will be some better opportunity soon.

I hope your husband feels better soon and sending healing thoughts wishes for a speedy recovery.

Thank you again, you are so appreciated!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

yona said:


> Sonja, no need to be sorry, I, as well as all the KP'rs on this thread are SO grateful to you for doing this fun and educational Kal. Your talent and generosity are very appreciated and we are so lucky to have you on KP.
> 
> I'm glad you got to spend time w/your granddaughters, what a treat! I have not seen my newborn GD yet b/c of the pandemic. DD did offered to put 2 chairs in the hallway, outside her apartment, for us to sit and I can only see, not hold or touch my GD. I declined, as that would be so painful for me just to see her and not be able to hold her. So, we'll see, maybe there will be some better opportunity soon.
> 
> ...


I couldnt hold or touch either just push the pram but it was still lovely to see them , Little Annabelle is the smaller of the 2 and the doctors were a bit worried with her feeding and growth rate and she didnt look well at all in the pictures but since she got some new medication she has managed to keep the milk inside her and put the ounces on , so seeing her and her sister in the flesh was really wonderful and stopped me worrying

Sadly husband has chronic heart failure so not going to recover but he's still here and plodding along so that's good


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm glad Annabelle is responding to her medication and is able to eat better. I am sorry your husband has chronic heart failure and I will pray for him and Annabelle to get better.

Take care of yourself, you have a lot on your plate. Thank you for taking the time to help us, KP'rs.


----------



## lshinshaw (Feb 18, 2017)

Caught up. Looking forward to Part 3. Thank you. A set of boy/ girl twins. The Ugg’s for the boy, Mary Janes for the girl.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

yona said:


> I'm glad Annabelle is responding to her medication and is able to eat better. I am sorry your husband has chronic heart failure and I will pray for him and Annabelle to get better.
> 
> Take care of yourself, you have a lot on your plate. Thank you for taking the time to help us, KP'rs.


You are welcome , I love to share and get to know other kpers????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lshinshaw said:


> Caught up. Looking forward to Part 3. Thank you. A set of boy/ girl twins. The Ugg's for the boy, Mary Janes for the girl.


Last part tomorrow


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the patten. Now I can continue (tomorrow) as that is as far as I have gotten.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PART 3 

Good morning from a very cold frosty North Yorkshire thankfully I'm inside were it's nice and toasty Ã°ÂÂÂ
By now you should have half your decreases done and 43 sts on your needle and be ready to change colour 

With your front work facing and a change of colour to do the sock part of the Mary Jane bootie continue with the rest of your decrease which will be another 8 rows leaving 35 sts on your needle and all you stitches should be in the second colour 

For you ladies that can knit in the round the rest of the bootie can be knit in the round , knit 2tog (34 sts ) knit 4 rounds then change to a rib st, I prefer 1x1 as I've found I cannot count to 2 ???? *continue in rib till your work measures 3inches , measure from were the colour change happened . 
Then you can either just cast off or make a picot edging your choice 
At the side of the bootie pick up 3 sts to make the strap I used the stocking st which curls inwards and made a nice thin strap but if you want to garter st your strap that is your choice , when strap is long enough to go across bootie cast off , roughly 2 1/2 inches sew a little button on and sew up seams ,,,,, all done


For ladies who knit flat continue in stocking stitch for 4 rows , then change to a rib st and follow the top instructions from the asterisk


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mary Jane booties and hats to go with hugg booties


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Swedenme you knitting is beautiful. 
Thank you for sharing the patterns with us.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nanna caz said:


> Swedenme you knitting is beautiful.
> Thank you for sharing the patterns with us.


Thank you , I have a couple of other bootie patterns that I will revisit and share as they are the perfect little item for using up little oddments of yarn


----------



## lshinshaw (Feb 18, 2017)

The most adorable booties ever. A brilliant pattern. Thank you so much.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Sonja will keep these in mind for future projects. They are so cute and your expertise is wonderful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lshinshaw said:


> The most adorable booties ever. A brilliant pattern. Thank you so much.


You are welcome


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Sonja, you are so talented and your knitting is perfection! It's such a joy to see all your creations and color combinations are lovely. Thanks for sharing your ideas and work with us. Yona


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

yona said:


> Sonja, you are so talented and your knitting is perfection! It's such a joy to see all your creations and color combinations are lovely. Thanks for sharing your ideas and work with us. Yona


Thank you Yona , that's a lovely compliment ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sonja will keep these in mind for future projects. They are so cute and your expertise is wonderful.


Thank you Fan , I'm hoping to see pictures of peoples finished booties


----------



## Toni Burgau (Apr 22, 2019)

Thank you for the knitting patterns to the booties. Was waiting for the Mary Jane booties - NOW I can start from the beginning. I was just reading
all of the comments and seeing the finished projects from everyone who was following and doing the KAL. I was just reading and waiting.


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you Sonja for your kindness helping us and showing us how to make these booties. It is such an unselfish act specially seeing you got a hubby that you need to look after. Had to read up more about chronic heart failure.
Finished the pair of Mary Jane's, was quite proud that I got the picot edge right. Still need sewing up but my sister is visiting here for a few days. She had a armed robbery at her house and is quite traumatized.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

marinda said:


> Thank you Sonja for your kindness helping us and showing us how to make these booties. It is such an unselfish act specially seeing you got a hubby that you need to look after. Had to read up more about chronic heart failure.
> Finished the pair of Mary Jane's, was quite proud that I got the picot edge right. Still need sewing up but my sister is visiting here for a few days. She had a armed robbery at her house and is quite traumatized.


You are very welcome 
Sorry to hear about your sisters ordeal that must have been very scary , why cant these criminals just leave people alone , they dont give any thought at all to the poor people they traumatise


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Sonja, your work is sooo beautiful ... and I am so pleased to be able to makes these. My one color, practice one came out ok ... I will have to attempt color ones, now.

I am so happy to hear Anabelle is thriving and you have those beautiful twins to enjoy.
This feeling is tempered by the sad news of your husband ... it’s in my husband’s family, too. 
Prayers for all of you ... please stay in contact with us, here.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Sonja, your work is sooo beautiful ... and I am so pleased to be able to makes these. My one color, practice one came out ok ... I will have to attempt color ones, now.

I am so happy to hear Anabelle is thriving and you have those beautiful twins to enjoy.
This feeling is tempered by the sad news of your husband ... it’s in my husband’s family, too. 
Prayers for all of you ... please stay in contact with us, here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mathrox said:


> Sonja, your work is sooo beautiful ... and I am so pleased to be able to makes these. My one color, practice one came out ok ... I will have to attempt color ones, now.
> 
> I am so happy to hear Anabelle is thriving and you have those beautiful twins to enjoy.
> This feeling is tempered by the sad news of your husband ... it's in my husband's family, too.
> Prayers for all of you ... please stay in contact with us, here.


Thank you very much mathrox


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Mary Jane's all finished


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

marinda said:


> Mary Jane's all finished


They turned out really pretty , well done


----------



## knitknotes (Feb 20, 2016)

Like some of you said, I cannot see me reading through 25 (or more) pages of posts everytime I want to make the booties. So I created a page (go to your Profile and look for My Pages) that contains links to Sonja's instructions. You can isolate just one post by looking for the # symbol in the upper RH corner of any post. So the first few lines in my page looks like this:

Booties 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-694091-1.html
Part 2
https://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=15769575&t=694091
Part 3
...

I also created a text file with the instructions which I store on my tablet. You could create a more elaborate file which would include the pix, but I would rather spend that time knitting!!!

Thanks Sonja.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Knit notes I've sent you a PM, could you please delete your post, I do not want my knitalong put in one place that defeats the object of it being a knitalong , and wasted all the time and work I've put into it , for people who dont have the time to join in the knitalong  that is their choice


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Knit notes I've sent you a PM, could you please delete your post, I do not want my knitalong put in one place that defeats the object of it being a knitalong , and wasted all the time and work I've put into it , for people who dont have the time to join in the knitalong that is their choice


I'm sure the post was well meant but I agree with you. Even though I haven't had time to join in (although I did make one bootie call me impatient) I will read along when I do. Surely that is the whole point of a KAL to be part of a group and work through together. I have to say it's more than a tad insensitive to take someone else's hard work and change it to suit yourself and post the same for others. Out of order I would think.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

bevvyreay said:


> I'm sure the post was well meant but I agree with you. Even though I haven't had time to join in (although I did make one bootie call me impatient) I will read along when I do. Surely that is the whole point of a KAL to be part of a group and work through together. I have to say it's more than a tad insensitive to take someone else's hard work and change it to suit yourself and post the same for others. Out of order I would think.


Definitely well meant but you would be surprised at the amount of comments and PMS I have had from people who have been telling me to send them the links to just the pages that the instructions are on because they dont have the time to read through all the pages to find them or even better the PMS I've had from people wanting me to send them the full pattern as they dont have the time to look though all the pages , someone even started a topic about not having time to read through my topic , some comments were not very nice , and not one of them had any thought to all the time and effort that I have put into my knitalongs , I would just like people to leave my topics how I write them , l tend to waste more of my precious time asking people to not post my instructions all in one place or if they want want to make the pattern the instructions start on page 1


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely well meant but you would be surprised at the amount of comments and PMS I have had from people who have been telling me to send them the links to just the pages that the instructions are on because they dont have the time to read through all the pages to find them or even better the PMS I've had from people wanting me to send them the full pattern as they dont have the time to look though all the pages , someone even started a topic about not having time to read through my topic , some comments were not very nice , and not one of them had any thought to all the time and effort that I have put into my knitalongs , I would just like people to leave my topics how I write them , l tend to waste more of my precious time asking people to not post my instructions all in one place or if they want want to make the pattern the instructions start on page 1


I appreciate you sharing your talents with us and to me a KAL is the perfect way to do so. I wish there was some way to avoid all the hassle you are getting it will be so sad if you understandably decided not to bother in future. Take care Sonja and as my dear old Nan would say "don't let the bu##ers get you down"


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

I’ve gone back and done a KAL from a couple of years ago and enjoyed reading the comments and seeing other projects. The format works so that you still have the sense of community that you rarely get when working a pattern. Thank you Sonja for all 5!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

bevvyreay said:


> I appreciate you sharing your talents with us and to me a KAL is the perfect way to do so. I wish there was some way to avoid all the hassle you are getting it will be so sad if you understandably decided not to bother in future. Take care Sonja and as my dear old Nan would say "don't let the bu##ers get you down"


Thank you I'll take a deep breath and stay calm ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mamakaren said:


> I've gone back and done a KAL from a couple of years ago and enjoyed reading the comments and seeing other projects. The format works so that you still have the sense of community that you rarely get when working a pattern. Thank you Sonja for all 5!


You are very welcome , who would have thought when I did the first one I would end up doing another 5 ????, I've been asked to make a onesie and a pair of the dungarees so I've enjoyed going back and reading through those 2 knitalongs


----------



## knitknotes (Feb 20, 2016)

Deleted as requested. I am sorry you took offense.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

knitknotes said:


> Deleted as requested. I am sorry you took offense.


I for one definitely don't agree with you that Sonja took offence. You should've asked Sonja for permission to do what you did. Those of us who participate in any KP members knit along enjoy seeing and reading everyone's comments and photos.

Your post was still up when I read the new postings 5 minutes ago. Perhaps you should ask Admin to remove it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

knitknotes said:


> Deleted as requested. I am sorry you took offense.


I didnt take offense, I just asked you to delete your post , I understood you were trying to be helpful but as I've said many times now I do not want any of my knitalong instructions posted in one place that defeats the object of my topic being a knitalong , if I wanted to post the pattern all in one place I could just as easily do that myself , as to people who havent got time to read my topics that is there choice


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in posting this bootie, but I've been so busy cooking and getting food my daughter who contacted Covid and the recovery is slow and left her very weak. 

Thank you Sonja for a wonderful knitalong, your pattern, pictures, step by step instructions are absolutely fantastic.


----------



## sgvw77b (Apr 3, 2017)

Here is a picture of some fun items I sent to my daughter and her family in Arizona. I made both patterns of Sonja's booties. The first pair seemed a little large, so I made the Mary Janes w/ smaller needles. I also sprayed the bottoms w/ "Super Grip" non-skid fabric coating. These two patterns were so much fun...thank you, Sonja! The mitts are knitted from a free pattern by Victoria Anne Baker called "Treads." And the little Yeti was made out of felt. My 1 yr old GD is in love w/ Yeti from one of her storybooks. I recreated it from a picture on Pinterest. Thx for looking. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

What fun makes; I love them all!


----------



## sgvw77b (Apr 3, 2017)

Thank you. Knitting has really kept my mind engaged during these tough times. I've learned so much and really appreciate this group.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Great work ladies.
Here is my rendition of one of the booties and a onesie which I donate to hospice store to sell.
I have sewn a button on left and right on each bootie.


----------



## sgvw77b (Apr 3, 2017)

These are just darling...especially paired with the onsie. Blue is my favorite color and these just make me happy. Great job!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Swedenme, your booties are darling and you have every right to ask someone not to interfere with how you post your work. The wonderful thing about the way you do it, is that we get to read all the comments.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sgvw77b said:


> These are just darling...especially paired with the onsie. Blue is my favorite color and these just make me happy. Great job!


Thank you I love doing all these knitalongs they are great to see everyone's work. Blue is my favourite too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

yona said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting this bootie, but I've been so busy cooking and getting food my daughter who contacted Covid and the recovery is slow and left her very weak.
> 
> Thank you Sonja for a wonderful knitalong, your pattern, pictures, step by step instructions are absolutely fantastic.


They look great Yona , I like the fun yarn you used 
Sorry to hear about your daughter , I know you must be worrying yourself sick but hopefully she is on her way to recovery now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sgvw77b said:


> Here is a picture of some fun items I sent to my daughter and her family in Arizona. I made both patterns of Sonja's booties. The first pair seemed a little large, so I made the Mary Janes w/ smaller needles. I also sprayed the bottoms w/ "Super Grip" non-skid fabric coating. These two patterns were so much fun...thank you, Sonja! The mitts are knitted from a free pattern by Victoria Anne Baker called "Treads." And the little Yeti was made out of felt. My 1 yr old GD is in love w/ Yeti from one of her storybooks. I recreated it from a picture on Pinterest. Thx for looking. Have a wonderful day!


They are beautiful, especially the little yeti ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Great work ladies.
> Here is my rendition of one of the booties and a onesie which I donate to hospice store to sell.
> I have sewn a button on left and right on each bootie.


Another beautiful set Fan , I'm about halfway finished with my little onesie , but I'm thinking taking a break and doing my little peanuts a valentine hat with I luv mummy on


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another beautiful set Fan , I'm about halfway finished with my little onesie , but I'm thinking taking a break and doing my little peanuts a valentine hat with I luv mummy on


Thank you Sonja, the wee hats sound like great fun.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sonja, the wee hats sound like great fun.


I hope so , think I'm going to add some hearts too


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope so , think I'm going to add some hearts too


Definitely with Valentines coming up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely well meant but you would be surprised at the amount of comments and PMS I have had from people who have been telling me to send them the links to just the pages that the instructions are on because they dont have the time to read through all the pages to find them or even better the PMS I've had from people wanting me to send them the full pattern as they dont have the time to look though all the pages , someone even started a topic about not having time to read through my topic , some comments were not very nice , and not one of them had any thought to all the time and effort that I have put into my knitalongs , I would just like people to leave my topics how I write them , l tend to waste more of my precious time asking people to not post my instructions all in one place or if they want want to make the pattern the instructions start on page 1


Sorry you've had all this hassle. I so appreciate you sharing your lovely patterns & seeing what others make from them. So many lovely unique items


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another beautiful set Fan , I'm about halfway finished with my little onesie , but I'm thinking taking a break and doing my little peanuts a valentine hat with I luv mummy on


That will be so cute


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

sgvw77b said:


> Here is a picture of some fun items I sent to my daughter and her family in Arizona. I made both patterns of Sonja's booties. The first pair seemed a little large, so I made the Mary Janes w/ smaller needles. I also sprayed the bottoms w/ "Super Grip" non-skid fabric coating. These two patterns were so much fun...thank you, Sonja! The mitts are knitted from a free pattern by Victoria Anne Baker called "Treads." And the little Yeti was made out of felt. My 1 yr old GD is in love w/ Yeti from one of her storybooks. I recreated it from a picture on Pinterest. Thx for looking. Have a wonderful day!


Everything is beautiful.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Very sweet


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you've had all this hassle. I so appreciate you sharing your lovely patterns & seeing what others make from them. So many lovely unique items


Thanks Bonnie


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

rosieree said:


> I was told I was tongue tied when I was born, they clipped it. I'm now 82. I do have the gift of gab and yes I kissed the Blarney stone in Ireland.


Mom just told me, at Christmas, that both my sister (63) and I (66) were born tongue tied and were clipped immediately.
Small world!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

chickkie said:


> Swedenme, your booties are darling and you have every right to ask someone not to interfere with how you post your work. The wonderful thing about the way you do it, is that we get to read all the comments.


Thank you very much , I do enjoy interacting with other kpers , just makes it feel more friendly and it's great to see everyones finished items


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

I have lots of baby pink and white ... can’t wait to do the MaryJanes ... they do seem a bit simpler because the Ugg boot has the ‘fiddly’ front that really ‘makes’ the boot. I plan to make and donate a bunch of them to the Veterans group that has the baby shower each year. They get lots of blankets and sweaters and hats.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

I have lots of baby pink and white ... can’t wait to do the MaryJanes ... they do seem a bit simpler because the Ugg boot has the ‘fiddly’ front that really ‘makes’ the boot. I plan to make and donate a bunch of them to the Veterans group that has the baby shower each year. They get lots of blankets and sweaters and hats.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you for the KAL's you have written. I just found the Uggs today and then the Mary Janes. I appreciate all the time and effort you have put into these KAL's....and the items are very cute.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I want to give these a try. Thanks!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I want to give these a try. Thanks!


You are welcome , any questions just ask


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Can you please tell me how to do the picket edge on the girls booties.? Thanks


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Can you please tell me how to do the picket edge on the girls booties.? Thanks


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Have the girl booties but do not know how to knit a picket edge.


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Have the girl booties but do not know how to knit a picket edge.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

charlie said:


> Have the girl booties but do not know how to knit a picket edge.


Do you mean a picot edge?

There are many you tube tutorials for this but basically, you can start with a border of school but that is not necessary, but you do 3 sc in the next three border stitches, do a sc in the next border stitch, ch4, slip stitch into the first chain you just made and that forms a loop that is the picot.

You can vary the look of the edging by leaving fewer or more sc stitches between the picots. You can try 3 ch3 to make a smaller picot or more chains for a larger picot.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

charlie said:


> Can you please tell me how to do the picket edge on the girls booties.? Thanks


It's a picot edge , if you look on line there are a few ways to do it , knitted and crochet 
I like to to do the knitted version , 
Row 1 knit , row 2 purl , row 3 k2, yo, , row 4 purl , row 5 cast off , fold and stitch in place , gives a pretty picot edge


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you very much and thanks for getting back to me so fast. Carole


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

charlie said:


> Thank you very much and thanks for getting back to me so fast. Carole


Just for the record ... I didn't catch the autocorrect on my post above ... in the first line, the word 'school' was supposed to be sc for single crochet. 
I usually proofread but I was in a hurry.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

charlie said:


> Thank you very much and thanks for getting back to me so fast. Carole


So ,sorry I answered you in the middle of the night when I couldnt sleep instead of waiting till morning, Row 3 should say k2tog, yo


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

That is ok. So sorry to bother you part Two of the bootie I ended on a knit row now I stocking stitch for 8 rows when I ended on a knit roe do I knit 1 row purl one row or do I Purl one row then knit one row because I am on the purl side. I am confused . Thanks so much for your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

What I would like to know is that I ended on a knit row and I am doing stocking stitch do I start with a knit row or a purl row. Thanks


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

charlie said:


> That is ok. So sorry to bother you part Two of the bootie I ended on a knit row now I stocking stitch for 8 rows when I ended on a knit roe do I knit 1 row purl one row or do I Purl one row then knit one row because I am on the purl side. I am confused . Thanks so much for your help. I really appreciate it.


I've just replied to your PM but I wasnt sure exactly were you were in the pattern but thankfully I was right , you knit 1 row , purl one row , it will work

Sonja


----------



## richy (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank-you so much for sharing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

richy said:


> Thank-you so much for sharing.


You are welcome


----------



## Susie50 (Jan 31, 2015)

These are soo cute Thank you.


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

Thank you for this -- I've been struggling with bootie patterns and I've been afraid that I'd finally succeed in time for the kid's college graduation!


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

Thank you for this -- I've been struggling with bootie patterns and I've been afraid that I'd finally succeed in time for the kid's college graduation!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mwende said:


> Thank you for this -- I've been struggling with bootie patterns and I've been afraid that I'd finally succeed in time for the kid's college graduation!


You are welcome , any questions just ask


----------



## gemmajam (Nov 3, 2019)

Just adore your stuff. I have never done a knit along and found partial instructions for your baby booties. I am knitting baby things for my niece' s first and thought these would be a great compliment as well as a challenge for my knitting skills. Where might I find the full instructions?

Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gemmajam said:


> Just adore your stuff. I have never done a knit along and found partial instructions for your baby booties. I am knitting baby things for my niece' s first and thought these would be a great compliment as well as a challenge for my knitting skills. Where might I find the full instructions?
> 
> Thank you.


I've done 2 bootie knitalongs , so not sure which one it is you have found but they are both knitalongs so the concept is the same , the instructions come in parts , so part 1 will come first then as you read along you will come to parts 2 and so on , there is instructions for 2 booties in both knitalongs as I like to change my ideas about , both the hugg bootie and the rabbit bootie are easy patterns but have a few fiddly parts to them . I have added lots of pictures so you get the idea of how it's done 
Hope this helps 
Sonja


----------



## gemmajam (Nov 3, 2019)

I would like to try both patterns but not sure how I access them. I was only able to see the first set of instructions for bootie mini.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

gemmajam said:


> I would like to try both patterns but not sure how I access them. I was only able to see the first set of instructions for bootie mini.


If you keep reading down the through the comments you will come to the next set of instructions and then keep reading and you will find the rest.


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Those are not the same booties as the pink ones. I want to knit the pink ones. Where is the pattern for them? If I start on page 1 those booties are not the same as the pink ones . I am lost. Where can I find the pattern for the pretty pink Mary Jane booties. Thanks


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

charlie said:


> Those are not the same booties as the pink ones. I want to knit the pink ones. Where is the pattern for them? If I start on page 1 those booties are not the same as the pink ones . I am lost. Where can I find the pattern for the pretty pink Mary Jane booties. Thanks


I looked but couldn't come up with it....I guess Swedenme is going to have to answer your question.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Start with page 23 (the prototype picture is is on page 21) and Swedenme starts with ‘Changes to Part II Bootie’. 
Seems part I of the MaryJane Bootie is the same as the Hugg Bootie.
Look for the all pink pictures that Swedenme posted for what it should look like after parts I and II.
Just start reading from that point on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

charlie said:


> Those are not the same booties as the pink ones. I want to knit the pink ones. Where is the pattern for them? If I start on page 1 those booties are not the same as the pink ones . I am lost. Where can I find the pattern for the pretty pink Mary Jane booties. Thanks


If it's the pink Mary Jane booties in this picture you want to knit then I'm sorry but I didnt do a knitalong for them , the only Mary Jane booties I did a knitalong for are the ones in the second picture


----------

